#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Новичок!

## Bugotak

Всем здравствуйте! 
Хочу узнать у завсегдатых и опытных.
Я совсем недавно пришёл к Буддизму. Что лучше всего читать и изучать на начальных путях, именно в традиции Гелуг? Естественно Ламрим-Ченмо - это вообще не обсуждается. А что ещё? Для большего понимания данного учения? Вообщем литература для начинающих.  :Smilie: 

Если я повторяюсь то прошу сразу удалить тему и заранее прошу прощения.

----------


## Svarog

Мне кажется, пяти томов более чем достаточно не только для понимания на начальных путях.  :Smilie: 
С другой стороны, не понятно, зачем ограничивать себя прям вот так сразу рамками одной школы? 
Единственное разумное объяснение - для того, чтобы не распылять внимание и получать систематизированную информацию.
Но тогда на начальном этапе нет смысла искать что-то помимо Ламрима  :Smilie: 

(Многие известные современные Учителя, более того - Главы других традиций, неоднократно цитировали труды Драгоценного Цонкапы.)

----------


## Бо

Падмасамбхава. Побуждение к духовной практике.
Гуру Гампопа. Высший Путь: Драгоценные Четки.
В.Ф. Гунаратна. Буддийские размышления о смерти.

----------

Bugotak (01.12.2011), Joy (01.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Читайте все книги ЕСДЛ :Smilie: 

Вот эта - краткое объяснение всего буддийского Пути.
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm

А вообще, хорошо бы вживую походить на вводные лекции по основам буддизма. Вы из какого города?

----------

Bugotak (01.12.2011), Pedma Kalzang (30.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011), Николай Бе (01.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (01.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

Дхаммапада
Джатаки
Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV. Мир тибетского буддизма. Обзор его философии и практики
 :Smilie:

----------

Bugotak (01.12.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011)

----------


## Bugotak

> Читайте все книги ЕСДЛ
> 
> Вот эта - краткое объяснение всего буддийского Пути.
> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm
> 
> А вообще, хорошо бы вживую походить на вводные лекции по основам буддизма. Вы из какого города?


Ооооо...я из далёкого сибирского Усть-Илимска. )))) Иркутская область.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А каким же образом выяснили, что вы - гелуг? :Smilie: 

Можете в Бурятию к Ело Ринпоче съездить :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.11.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Bugotak

Принял прибежище в Иволгинсокм дацане и следую наставлениям которые мне преподнесли в дацане, но их было мало так как получилось побыть в нём всего один день. Зная о том, что данный дацан принадлежит традиции гелугпа сделал вывод, что тоже отношусь к этой традиции. Да и наставления пока что лишь Чже Цонкапы читаю и изучаю, а он как я знаю и создал эту школу. ))) Вот такие выводы.

----------

Aion (01.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А у кого, если не секрет, Вы получили Прибежище?

Ну, читайте Цонкапу, - он ни в коем случае не подведет. Позже поймете, что вам ближе. Иволгинский дацан - очень хорошо. Полагаю, раз вы приняли Прибежище, то уже к этому подготовились :Smilie:  Потом, когда основы буддизма немного изучете - Вам надо пойти к Учителю и спросить, что Вам полезно.

Попробуйте посмотреть видеозаписи учений ЕС Далай Ламы и других на сайте "сохраним Тибет". Думаю, видеолекции - это похоже на прямое общение с Учителями :Smilie: 

Всех Вам благ.

----------

Bugotak (01.12.2011), Svarog (01.12.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Nara

Геше Тинлея, практически любые книжки и лекции. Он не токмо правильный гелугпинец, а ещё и близок к народу. Чувством юмора, опять-таки, отличается. Цонкапа, конечно, всем хорош, только я бы, например, не рискнула назвать Большой Ламрим бегиннерским чтивом. До середины пятого тома, например, ещё и не всякая птица долетит.

----------

Bugotak (01.12.2011), Homer (30.11.2011), Кунсанг (01.12.2011), Рудольф Краевский (25.02.2012)

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо

Cутры Палийского канона
"Препятствия и превратности в духовной практике." Джек Корнфилд
"Миф Свободы и путь медитации" Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Геше Тинлея, практически любые книжки и лекции. Он не токмо правильный гелугпинец, а ещё и близок к народу. Чувством юмора, опять-таки, отличается. Цонкапа, конечно, всем хорош, только я бы, например, не рискнула назвать Большой Ламрим бегиннерским чтивом. До середины пятого тома, например, ещё и не всякая птица долетит.


Думаю, и до третьего и до четвертого тома может не долететь :Smilie:  Очень важно, чтобы прочитали и освоили первый и второй. А бегиннерам любое буддийское чтиво трудно. Как и любой новый предмет, в котором своя лексика, понятия, и во всем надо разобраться. Ламрим надо читать терпеливо и двигаясь вперед. Потихоньку смысл сказанного дойдет - особенно когда будешь перечитывать следующие разы. :Smilie:  ЕС Далай Лама по его собственному заявлению перечитывает Ламрим раз в несколько лет весь :Smilie: 

Ну, а так надо иметь решимость научиться, приложить усилия и дать себе время - результат обязательно придет.

Ну, а пятый том, думаю, вообще мало кто может хорошо понять. Правило для него такое - не идет, так лучше отложить до лучших времен. :Smilie: 

Ну, а что касается геше Тинлея - он больше не монах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

У Иволгинского дацана есть официальный сай - http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/
Есть и форум Иволгинского дацана - http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru/forum/

----------

Пема Дролкар (01.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Ну, а пятый том, думаю, вообще мало кто может хорошо понять. Правило для него такое - не идет, так лучше отложить до лучших времен.


Как-то так получилось, что я Ламрим с пятого тома читать начал. С каждым томом читать становилось всё тяжелее. Но это была ненавязчивая тяжесть...  :Cool:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как-то так получилось, что я Ламрим с пятого тома читать начал. С каждым томом читать становилось всё тяжелее. Но это была ненавязчивая тяжесть...


Это от неведенья, думаю :Smilie:  И чем ближе к первому тому, оно все больше росло :Smilie:  У гениев так бывает :Smilie:

----------

Aion (01.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кунсанг, геше Тинлея защищать не надо, никто его не критикует. Хотя его размонашивание очень тяжело перенесли некоторые его ученики. Есть такое понятие среди монахов, что обеты принимаются на всю жизнь и содержатся в чистоте. В остальном не берусь судить.

Ну, а то, что он говорит - можно всегда оценить с точки зрения Учения. Он имеет полное образование и полномочия давать передачи. В этом смысле претензий к нет нет. Для кого он - коренной Учитель, знают, как себя вести.

----------


## Aion

> Это от неведенья, думаю



Просто в этой инкарнации не гелугпинец я нифига...  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это от неведенья, думаю И чем ближе к первому тому, оно все больше росло У гениев так бывает


Неведение и гениальность тут не причём. Просто Ламрим- это поэтапное руководство и когда человек начинает читать его с конца, то может возникнуть обратное видение пути. Понятно, что изучение Пути будет даваться легче, если идти от понимания страдательности сансарного существования к полному Освобождению, нежели наоборот- узнав об блаженстве Нирваны и всего благого, что соотвествует просветлённым существам, возвращаться  к описанию изъянов сансары. Думаю, что этом случае не только читать сложно, но и правильно понять суть Освобождения будет весьма не просто. Как говорит Будда: _"видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха"_ 
В этом случае, лучше перечить Ламрим с первого тома.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (01.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну, а что касается геше Тинлея - он больше не монах.


То что геше Джампа Тинлей больше не монах, не означает что его не надо теперь слушать. Геше Джампа Тинлея уважает Его Святейшество Далай-лама, Сопа ринпоче и другие большие Учителя. http://geshe.ru/node/53 

"Сам по себе факт согласия Далай Ламы на  проведение ритуала Пуджи долгой жизни от  имени Геше Тинлея, тем более, в качестве  ежегодной Великой пуджи после Монлама,  говорил о многом. Очень много тибетских  монастырей и общин зарубежной Сангхи  желают провести эту церемонию для Его  Святейшества, но немногие удостаиваются  такой чести".

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Просто в этой инкарнации не гелугпинец я нифига...


Это что, извинение? :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Это что, извинение?


Это Карма (Кагью)...  :Cool:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что, в Карме Кагью читают ламримы с конца? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну, а то, что он говорит - можно всегда оценить с точки зрения Учения. Он имеет полное образование и полномочия давать передачи. В этом смысле претензий к нет нет. Для кого он - коренной Учитель, знают, как себя вести.


Сомневаюсь я в этом что все те кто считают сейчас кого-то коренным Гуру знают как себя вести. Я знаю кучу людей, которые говорили: "О, мой коренной Гуру тот-то. Он будда в человеческом теле и т.д." Потом они отходят от него и говорят всякие глупости. Один мой знакомый получал Учения от геше Джампа Тинлея несколько лет, говорил Багша (Учитель) но потом говорит: "Геше ла ведь ничего не передает, только Ламрим, сутру, каждый раз одно и то же, что всем известно. Дзогчен не передает". Или такое говорил один практик: "Мой Гуру это Богдо-гэгээн. Он был архатом во времена Будды. Его Святейшество Далай-лама были лишь бодхисаттвой. Архат круче чем бодхисаттва, поэтому Богдо-гэгээн более высокий Гуру чем Далай-лама. Ну кто такой Далай лама?". От современных практиков много можно интересного услышать и нового.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Читтадхаммо (02.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> А что, в Карме Кагью читают ламримы с конца?


С чего Вы взяли? Вообще, читать Ламрим начал с пятого тома *только потому*, что не было доступа к другим томам (жил в деревне).  Был бы у меня, например, третий том, я бы с третьего начал читать.  :Smilie:

----------

Alexey Elkin (02.12.2011), Vladiimir (03.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С чего Вы взяли? Вообще, читать Ламрим начал с пятого тома *только потому*, что не было доступа к другим томам (жил в деревне).  Был бы у меня, например, третий том, я бы с третьего начал читать.


ААААА, так бы сразу и сказали. :Smilie:  А то уж и не знаешь, что и думать, - вроде все Учителя Ламримы по порядку дают. 

Поделитесь, что вы из пятого тома вынесли :Smilie:  И как Вам удалось вообще там разобраться, по-моему,- это пособие по высшей математике для ученика первого класса.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> От современных практиков много можно интересного услышать и нового.


Неужели всякие бредни неведенья обязательно надо слушать? :Smilie:  

Мы были в Бодхгае с калмыками, так некоторые сразу побежали в офис с желтой тканью, чтоб вокруг статуи Будды обернуть (есть там такая услуга, - на несколько часов твоей тканью оборачивают Будду, а потом отдают тебе) И вообще постарались как можно больше всяких чудесных предметов накупить, да напрыгнуть на лам, чтобы их освятить. И счастливые потащили их домой. Все. Практика выполнена. :Smilie:   Главное, как можно большего количества Учителей благословение получить. А потом вернуться домой, и можно пить, злословить и прочее. 

Жила с двумя калмычками в номере, так несколько дней рассказывала им ламрим в доступной форме....они и не знали, что такие книги есть. А сами были на сотне тантрических посвящений.....пришлось объяснять, и что с садханой делать....

Так чего ж Вы хотели? Чтобы все образованные в буддийском смысле были? :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Неужели всякие бредни неведенья обязательно надо слушать? 
> Мы были в Бодхгае с калмыками, так некоторые сразу побежали в офис с желтой тканью, чтоб вокруг статуи Будды обернуть (есть там такая услуга, - на несколько часов твоей тканью оборачивают Будду, а потом отдают тебе) И вообще постарались как можно больше всяких чудесных предметов накупить, да напрыгнуть на лам, чтобы их освятить. И счастливые потащили их домой. Все. Практика выполнена. 
> Так чего ж Вы хотели? Чтобы все образованные в буддийском смысле были?


У них отличная карма. Возможность бывать на Учениях есть не у всех. Так что покупают ли они много чего, прыгают на лам, и т.д. это совсем неважно. Как говорится главное вера, а не интеллект. Когда есть вера человек продолжает накапливать добродетели в любом случае. Когда есть много знаний но нет веры, то это просто интеллект. Много знающий в Дхарме, если у него нет веры, у него не происходит накопление добродетелей. Добродетели истощаются и интеллектуал может потерять свои способности ума, скорость мышления, память и др. У того у кого есть вера может произойдет обратное - у кого способности ума низкие, они станут высокими. ПОявятся способности ума. Допустим человек получил посвящения в тантру, может знать кучу вещей по тантре, но у него нет веры особо. Тогда он может прекратить практику, оставить чтение садхан, перейти в другую религию и начать критиковать оставленную, как ложную. Это в тысячу раз хуже чем прыгание на лам и незнание как практиковать садхану людьми у которых есть вера. Я ничего не хочу такого насчет образованности. Это нереально и это очевидно что это нереально.

----------

Chikara (03.12.2011), Raudex (03.12.2011), Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Поделитесь, что вы из пятого тома вынесли


Безграничное уважение к автору, не смотря на то, что  его никогда не было.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

> Допустим человек получил посвящения в тантру, может знать кучу вещей по тантре, но у него нет веры особо. Тогда он может прекратить практику, оставить чтение садхан, перейти в другую религию и начать критиковать оставленную, как ложную. Это в тысячу раз хуже чем прыгание на лам и незнание как практиковать садхану людьми у которых есть вера.


Согласен. Если у умного и образованного буддиста нет *корней,* то он обычно становится чуточку высокомерным, а потом и вовсе может легко прыгнуть в другую религию. Бабочки :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У них отличная карма. Возможность бывать на Учениях есть не у всех. Так что покупают ли они много чего, прыгают на лам, и т.д. это совсем неважно. Как говорится главное вера, а не интеллект. Когда есть вера человек продолжает накапливать добродетели в любом случае. Когда есть много знаний но нет веры, то это просто интеллект. Много знающий в Дхарме, если у него нет веры, у него не происходит накопление добродетелей. Добродетели истощаются и интеллектуал может потерять свои способности ума, скорость мышления, память и др.


Кунсанг, Вы меня порой поражаете :Smilie: 

Оба фактора - и знание(понимание) положений буддизма, и вера,- крайне необходимы. Одновременно :Smilie:  И вера возникает из проверки основ буддизма на практике. Как можно-то думать иначе? Сильно верующим надо помогать преобретать четкие знания. Сильно увлеченных текстами надо учить применять их в жизни. И тогда их личный опыт даст возможность родиться вере.




> У того у кого есть вера может произойдет обратное - у кого способности ума низкие, они станут высокими. ПОявятся способности ума.


Они станут высокими при условии, что человек хотя бы понимает, во что он верит и почему. Многие калмыки считают Будду Богом :Smilie:  Типа, что ему просто надо помолиться, и он все сделает за них, ниспошлет богатство и благополучие.

А если человек сильно верит в Три Драгоценности, но не нарабатывает осознанно, скажем, базовую нравственность, он все равно одновременно копит и неблагую карму. И таким образом заслуги тут же аннулируются. Можно ходить в хурул, там искренне молиться, а потом придти домой, напиться и избить детей. Такие случаи есть.




> Допустим человек получил посвящения в тантру, может знать кучу вещей по тантре, но у него нет веры особо.


А как это? :Smilie:  Неужели в тантру можно войти без веры вообще? :Smilie: 




> Тогда он может прекратить практику, оставить чтение садхан, перейти в другую религию и начать критиковать оставленную, как ложную. Это в тысячу раз хуже чем прыгание на лам и незнание как практиковать садхану людьми у которых есть вера. Я ничего не хочу такого насчет образованности. Это нереально и это очевидно что это нереально.


Это означает просто отсутствие нужных заслуг. Ни практиковать садхану без веры, ни практиковать садхану без понимания ее смысла не стоит. Не надо хромать ни на одну, ни на другую ногу. И оправдывать верой отсутствие знаний нельзя. Нам нужны два собрания - добродетели и знаний. Иначе ничего в нашем восприятии не изменить.

Вера - это необходимый фактор на Пути. Но задача стоит - изменить восприятие. В любом случае для интеллектуалов-подводимых, и для верующих без понимания, как для подводимых, есть методы, полезные каждому.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Chikara

> Многие калмыки считают Будду Богом


Пема, у безграмотной бабушки из улуса, которая всю свою жизнь посвятила нелегкому сельскому труду и воспитанию детей и внуков, и у которой есть только безграничная светлая вера в Будду, деважин намного больше заслуг, чем у образованной городской буддистки. Вы находитесь в большом неведении. :Frown:

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dondhup

> Пема, у безграмотной бабушки из улуса, которая всю свою жизнь посвятила нелегкому сельскому труду и воспитанию детей и внуков, и у которой есть только безграничная светлая вера в Будду, деважин намного больше заслуг, чем у образованной городской буддистки. Вы находитесь в большом неведении.


Вы чем заслуги мерили, простите?
"Бабушка из улуса" часто верит в Будду как в Бога, к сожалению, о чем Пема и говорит.
И относиться к русским за то что у них другой разрез глаз как к тем кто не может быть буддистами, а зато своих "лам" почитает, всех воспринимая "ламство" как профессию и профанируя сам термин. И про то что женщинам с "ламами" сидеть нельзя то ж хорошо расскажет. Видел я таких и "бабушек" и "дедушек".

Необходимы и знания и вера.

----------

Vladiimir (04.12.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы чем заслуги мерили, простите?
> "Бабушка из улуса" часто верит в Будду как в Бога, к сожалению, о чем Пема и говорит.
> Необходимы и знания и вера.


Есть история о Благой звезде, близком ученике Будды Шакьямуни. Его знания были очень велики, но вера в Будду была ничтожной. Он спорил и не верил Будде. И потом переродился как голодный дух. Об этом говорится во многих текстах когда идет речь о важности, первостепенности веры, а не интеллектуальных познаний. Девадатта знал наизусть столько томов Дхармы сколько мог унести на себе слон, но это также ему не помогло. Благая звезда - Легпи Карма был гелонгом возле Будды 24 года, знал наизусть 12 корзин сутр, но не смог оценить важность веры. http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1466.html

----------

Chikara (03.12.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Вы чем заслуги мерили, простите?
> "Бабушка из улуса" часто верит в Будду как в Бога, к сожалению, о чем Пема и говорит.
> И относиться к русским за то что у них другой разрез глаз как к тем кто не может быть буддистами, а зато своих "лам" почитает, всех воспринимая "ламство" как профессию и профанируя сам термин. И про то что женщинам с "ламами" сидеть нельзя то ж хорошо расскажет. Видел я таких и "бабушек" и "дедушек".
> 
> Необходимы и знания и вера.


Вы противоречите сами себе. Обладая "знанием" и "верой" как Вы, нельзя питать вот такие негативные мысли в отношении вами сказанных событий.

----------

Дондог (18.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы чем заслуги мерили, простите?
> "Бабушка из улуса" часто верит в Будду как в Бога, к сожалению, о чем Пема и говорит.
> И относиться к русским за то что у них другой разрез глаз как к тем кто не может быть буддистами, а зато своих "лам" почитает, всех воспринимая "ламство" как профессию и профанируя сам термин. И про то что женщинам с "ламами" сидеть нельзя то ж хорошо расскажет. Видел я таких и "бабушек" и "дедушек".
> 
> Необходимы и знания и вера.


Знания и вера необходимы конечно вместе, то есть это идеально если они вместе. Но не стоит всех бабушек и дедушек сводить к какой-то категории людей которые совсем ничего не понимают. Есть бабушки и дедушки у которых и знания также есть.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Знания и вера необходимы конечно вместе, то есть это идеально если они вместе. Но не стоит всех бабушек и дедушек сводить к какой-то категории людей которые совсем ничего не понимают. Есть бабушки и дедушки у которых и знания также есть.


Тогда нельзя говорить что вера - главное. Вера - одно из двух. Лучше с верой, чем без ничего, но как лучше с одной ногой, чем вообще без них

----------


## Chikara

> Благая звезда - Легпи Карма был гелонгом возле Будды 24 года, знал наизусть 12 корзин сутр, но не смог оценить важность веры. http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1466.html


Согласен. Досточтимые мастера дзэн Японии и Китая никогда недооценивали путь амидаизма, Чистой Земли. Вот вам знание и вера.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Тогда нельзя говорить что вера - главное. Вера - одно из двух. Лучше с верой, чем без ничего, но как лучше с одной ногой, чем вообще без них


Ну в комментах говорится так что главное это вера, а не познания. ОДин ученик с очень сильной верой исполнял в течение 12 лет все советы и указания своего Гуру в монастыре и достиг освобождения. Благодаря этому он спонтанно продвигался по Пути.

----------


## Chikara

> Тогда нельзя говорить что вера - главное.


Можно!

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

"Буддизм использует рациональность и веру, знание и внутреннее пробуждение в едином пути духовного развития. Знание приобретается в многолетнем учении и диспутах, пробуждение - благодаря соответствующим практикам медитации." - Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче

http://spiritual.ru/relig/osn_b.html - вот отсюда.

----------


## Кунсанг

У японских буддистов есть практика чистой земли Амитабхи, там знания на втором плане стоят. Главное вера в Будду. И они достигают чистой земли. Если на мгновение ты зародишь сомнение в возможности ее достичь ты ее не достигнешь, говорится. Они не обладают разными знаниями, но имея некоторое представление о чистой земле, искренне молятся о рождении в ней поклоняясь Амитабхе произнося его имя. Конечно в идеале необходимы оба. Но сказать что вера главнее это не будет неправильным. Поскольку знания без веры не позволяют достичь ничего, а вера без знаний позволяет.

----------

Chikara (03.12.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Да, есть разные чудеса сязанные с огромной верой, такие как история про Чжово Бена или про бабушку и собачий зуб, думаю все знают, если нет - то это у Патрула Ринпоче в "Словах моего Всеблагого Учителя" есть точно. 
Да, если вера беспрецендентна по силе - она может стать источником чудес, но прошу обратить внимание на то, что они не достигли буддства в этой жизни. Потому что беспрецендентная вера способна творить чудеса, но одной веры недостаточно. Должно быть и знание для того чтобы полноценно практиковать учение.
Как, извняюсь за кривой пример, в мире безногих людей - чудо и одна нога. Но чтобы бегать хорошо, ног должно быть все таки две.

Если будет вера без знаний, то знания рано или поздно появятся.
Если будут знания без веры, то придется приобрести веру.
Конечно есть учения с упором на веру, есть наверняка с упором на знание. Но суть в том что состояние Будды - срединное состояние. А значит и веры и знания для этого должно быть поровну. Не бывает в идеально срединном чего то главного.

----------


## Кунсанг

История про Благую звезду говорит об обратном. История про ученика который лишь исполнял все что говорил Гуру, в ней говорится что он достиг свободы. А не чудес.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> История про Благую звезду говорит об обратном. История про ученика который лишь исполнял все что говорил Гуру, в ней говорится что он достиг свободы. А не чудес.


Как писал по этому поводу Геше Тинлей, кажется, правда упоминал он Миларепу, в том контексте, что он не получал  многих учений, но достиг результатов в силу того, что знания эти были получены им в прошлых воплощениях.

----------


## Chikara

> Да, если вера беспрецендентна по силе - она может стать источником чудес, но прошу обратить внимание на то, что они не достигли буддства в этой жизни.


Вот так я и знал! Буддизм средней полосы россии: просветление в этой жизни здесь и сейчас! Сначала корни обретите :Smilie:

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Вот так я и знал! Буддизм средней полосы россии: просветление в этой жизни здесь и сейчас! Сначало корни обретите


Патрул Ринпоче советует принять решение обрести буддство в этой жизни. Никто не говорит о привязанности и спешке. Речь идет об усердии

"Вы можете подумать: "Как же такой великий мастер как Миларепа познал пустоту? Ведь он не занимался углубленным изучением философских теорий о пустоте". Рассуждая таким образом, вы принимаете в расчет только одну жизнь Миларепы. Действительно, есть особые, исключительные личности с сильными отпечатками понимания пустоты, идущими из предыдущих жизней. Такие люди могут познать пустоту без серьезного обучения, самостоятельно. Но это редкие исключения. Вообще без изучения философии пустоту познать невозможно, поскольку понять ее очень и очень трудно" - Геше Джампа Тинлей - "Ум и пустота" - Это в тему предыдущего моего сообщения

----------

Homer (03.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Знания без веры могут привести в ады, вера без знаний может привести в чистые земли. Есть разница? Конечно для достижения высоких реализаций знания тоже важны. С этим не поспоришь.

----------

Chikara (03.12.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Знания без веры могут привести в ады, вера без знаний может привести в чистые земли. Есть разница? Конечно для достижения высоких реализаций знания тоже важны. С этим не поспоришь.


Однако, предположим, знание и несовершение 10 неблагих деяний, без всякой веры в Три Драгоценности, все таки не приведет в низшие уделы. Вера без знаний, может привести к ошибкам, которые скажутся неблагоприятно. Например притча, приведенная все тем же Геше Тинлеем (наверняка и еще кем то) про богача, который обретя веру в Миларепу сразу убежал в горы, а потом вернулся и ругал Миларепу. Т.е. знание может привести и к низшим и к высшим уделам и вера точно так же.

----------


## Chikara

> Знания без веры могут привести в ады, вера без знаний может привести в чистые земли. Есть разница? Конечно для достижения высоких реализаций знания тоже важны. С этим не поспоришь.


Знания, вера. Вы еще забыли про дзадзэн.

----------

Тао (03.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Однако, предположим, знание и несовершение 10 неблагих деяний, без всякой веры в Три Драгоценности, все таки не приведет в низшие уделы. Вера без знаний, может привести к ошибкам, которые скажутся неблагоприятно. Например притча, приведенная все тем же Геше Тинлеем (наверняка и еще кем то) про богача, который обретя веру в Миларепу сразу убежал в горы, а потом вернулся и ругал Миларепу. Т.е. знание может привести и к низшим и к высшим уделам и вера точно так же.


Здесь вы немного ошибаетесь. 10 неблагое деяние один его аспект это отсутствие веры в карму, в истинные вещи, отрицание Трех Драгоценностей.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы противоречите сами себе. Обладая "знанием" и "верой" как Вы, нельзя питать вот такие негативные мысли в отношении вами сказанных событий.


Да что Вы я не обладаю ни знанием ни верой - малые способности.

----------


## Chikara

> Вера без знаний, может привести к ошибкам, которые скажутся неблагоприятно.


Все это пустая болтовня, извините. Неужели Вы не понимаете, что мы говорим об истинной Вере адепта амидаизма, которая не приводит к ошибкам.

----------


## Dondhup

> Знания без веры могут привести в ады, вера без знаний может привести в чистые земли. Есть разница? Конечно для достижения высоких реализаций знания тоже важны. С этим не поспоришь.


Вера без знаний может привести в ады, например вера в то что необходимы жертвоприношения. Чем не вера? Вера. Но знаний нет. Кроме того почему вы ведете речь все время о концептуальном знании. есть еще прямое постижение. Вот оно точно в ады не приведет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Все это пустая болтовня, извините. Неужели Вы не понимаете, что мы говорим об истинной Вере адепта амидаизма, которая не приводит к ошибкам.


Конечно уважаемый, все тут кроме Вас занимаются пустой болтовней. Может превратим в БФ в трибуну для Вас знающего и мудрого?
На какую сутру или тантру Вы соблаговолите дать первый комментарий?

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Здесь вы немного ошибаетесь. 10 неблагое деяние один его аспект это отсутствие веры в карму, в истинные вещи, отрицание Трех Драгоценностей.


Ну оно во первых не тяжкое по помыслу, во вторых, у человека, совершающего одно это неблагое деяние, больше шансов на чистое перерождение, чем у верующего лжеца, или убийцы. Про тяжесть плодов в Ламриме также разъяснено



> Все это пустая болтовня, извините. Неужели Вы не понимаете, что мы говорим об истинной Вере адепта амидаизма, которая не приводит к ошибкам.


Чтобы проверить чиста ли вера, необходимы знания, как ни крути, т.к. у вас вера априорно "истинная", Но проверить это придется, причем при помощи знаний. Потому что если адепт амидаизм что то понял не так, то неистинная вера может завести его отнюдь не в чистую землю Амитабхи

----------


## Chikara

> Да что Вы я не обладаю ни знанием ни верой - малые способности.


Дарагой, я в Вас верю. Только не думайте, пожалуйста, плохо про вами сказанных "бабушек" и "дедушек".

----------


## Dondhup

> Дарагой, я в Вас верю. Только не думайте, пожалуйста, плохо про вами сказанных "бабушек" и "дедушек".


Не надо в меня "верить". Дело не в том что бы думать плохо или хорошо про кого бы то ни было, а в том чтобы видеть что происходить и какие поступки являются правильными а какие нет, какому поведению следовать, какому нет.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вообще-то имеется в виду вера в истииные ОбЪекты. Куда то не туда все скатилось. Кстати той богач не обладал также верой большой. Потому что потом он жаловался всем что нищий Мила сделал и его нищим. Он просто не понял что хотел ему сказать Миларепа. Миларепа ему сказал у меня ничего нет и поэтому я счастлив.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Вообще-то имеется в виду вера в истииные ОбЪекты. Куда то не туда все скатилось. Кстати той богач не обладал также верой большой. Потому что потом он жаловался всем что нищий Мила сделал и его нищим. Он просто не понял что хотел ему сказать Миларепа. Миларепа ему сказал у меня ничего нет и поэтому я счастлив.


Понял или не понял - это уже знание
Истинный объект или неистинный - это также знание

----------


## Dondhup

"Ну оно во первых не тяжкое по помыслу, во вторых, у человека, совершающего одно это неблагое деяние, больше шансов на чистое перерождение, чем у верующего лжеца, или убийцы. Про тяжесть плодов в Ламриме также разъяснено", 
Спорный довод, все зависит от ситуации. Убийцей и разбойником был сначала автор "8 строф тренировки ума", черным магом - великий нагпа Миларепа,  у дакини Еше Цогьял были ученики, которые до этого были убийцами и насильниками.

----------


## Кунсанг

Истинный обЪект это не знание, это просто истинный обЪект. Не понял - это остутствие знания а не уже знание.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Есть история о Благой звезде, близком ученике Будды Шакьямуни. Его знания были очень велики, но вера в Будду была ничтожной. Он спорил и не верил Будде. И потом переродился как голодный дух. Об этом говорится во многих текстах когда идет речь о важности, первостепенности веры, а не интеллектуальных познаний. Девадатта знал наизусть столько томов Дхармы сколько мог унести на себе слон, но это также ему не помогло. Благая звезда - Легпи Карма был гелонгом возле Будды 24 года, знал наизусть 12 корзин сутр, но не смог оценить важность веры. http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic1466.html


Вы начитанность(наслушанность) с реальным знанием(знанием, как выполнять верно практику, и ее выполнение) путаете.

----------

Dondhup (03.12.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> "Ну оно во первых не тяжкое по помыслу, во вторых, у человека, совершающего одно это неблагое деяние, больше шансов на чистое перерождение, чем у верующего лжеца, или убийцы. Про тяжесть плодов в Ламриме также разъяснено", 
> Спорный довод, все зависит от ситуации. Убийцей и разбойником был сначала автор "8 строф тренировки ума", черным магом - великий нагпа Миларепа,  у дакини Еше Цогьял были ученики, которые до этого были убийцами и насильниками.


Ну они, я думаю очищали эти греходеяния, когда учились. А я говорю о неочищеных, и тогда более легкое греходеяние безусловно принесет меньший плод.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще-то имеется в виду вера в истииные ОбЪекты. Куда то не туда все скатилось. Кстати той богач не обладал также верой большой. Потому что потом он жаловался всем что нищий Мила сделал и его нищим. Он просто не понял что хотел ему сказать Миларепа. Миларепа ему сказал у меня ничего нет и поэтому я счастлив.


Это уже Праджняпарамита  :Smilie:  Большинству простых верующих сложно понять концепцию истинного существования и пустотности. а концепцию кармы и отказа от 10 неблагих деяний разъяснить проще. Так и то что буддистом становится только приняв Прибежище а не "по крови"

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну они, я думаю очищали эти греходеяния, когда учились. А я говорю о неочищеных, и тогда более легкое греходеяние безусловно принесет меньший плод.


Конечно так и есть.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не надо в меня "верить". Дело не в том что бы думать плохо или хорошо про кого бы то ни было, а в том чтобы видеть что происходить и какие поступки являются правильными а какие нет, какому поведению следовать, какому нет.


Ваше видение поскольку ваши способности малы и поскольку у нас нет ни веры ни знания, как вы скромно говорите в таком случае является ли достоверным?

----------


## Chikara

> Конечно уважаемый, все тут кроме Вас занимаются пустой болтовней. Может превратим в БФ в трибуну для Вас знающего и мудрого?
> На какую сутру или тантру Вы соблаговолите дать первый комментарий?


Пожалуйста, будьте чуть спокойным и чуточку мудрым. Когда же, наконец, поймете, что все беды из-за отсутствия тонкости и компромисса.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Ваше видение поскольку ваши способности малы и поскольку у нас нет ни веры ни знания, как вы скромно говорите в таком случае является ли достоверным?


Да, потому что то что сказал Дондуп подтверждено Словом и достоверными комментариями, а значит может считаться достоверным

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот так я и знал! Буддизм средней полосы россии: просветление в этой жизни здесь и сейчас! Сначала корни обретите


Корни уважаемый обретают не благодаря рождению русским или бурятом а благодаря накопленным добродетели и знаниям. не зависимо от национальности. Кстати Будда был арийцем.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Пожалуйста, будьте чуть спокойным и чуточку мудрым. Когда же, наконец, поймете, что все беды из-за отсутствия тонкости и компромисса.


Это из какой сутры уважаемый, вы хоть тему своего учения для начала нам дуракам объявите.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы начитанность(наслушанность) с реальным знанием(знанием, как выполнять верно практику, и ее выполнение) путаете.


Все верно, это разные вещи. Их нужно разделять. Но даже реальное знание без веры может быть. Тогда оно тоже многого не стоит. Легпи Карма очень хорошо разЪяснял смысл 12 корзин сутр.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Все верно, это разные вещи. Их нужно разделять. Но даже реальное знание без веры может быть. Тогда оно тоже многого не стоит. Легпи Карма очень хорошо разЪяснял смысл 12 корзин сутр.


Богач очень хорошо поверил в Миларепу, но напротив, смысла как-то не ухватил.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это уже Праджняпарамита  Большинству простых верующих сложно понять концепцию истинного существования и пустотности. а концепцию кармы и отказа от 10 неблагих деяний разъяснить проще. Так и то что буддистом становится только приняв Прибежище а не "по крови"


Вообще то это еще не Праджня. Есть вера в то что Учение приносит благо и т.д. Вера в Три Драгоценности как обЪекты которые могут помочь.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Богач очень хорошо поверил в Миларепу, но напротив, смысла как-то не ухватил.


Нет богач не очень хорошо поверил в Миларепу а поверил что всякое отсутствие вещей может сделать счастливым. Если бы он очень хорошо поверил в Милу то он бы потом не жаловался всем :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все верно, это разные вещи. Их нужно разделять. Но даже реальное знание без веры может быть. Тогда оно тоже многого не стоит. Легпи Карма очень хорошо разЪяснял смысл 12 корзин сутр.


 Зачем реальному знанию пустотности всех явлений вера? Во что это Будда верит? Когда имеешь истинное понимание чего-либо, вера в это чего-либо ненужна. Зачем верить во вкус апельсина, когда он известен?
"...сам Будда указывал, что "человек, пребывающий в созерцании в течение времени, за которое муравей может дойти от кончика носа до лба, накопит гораздо больше мудрости, чем тот человек, который делает подношения Будде и божествам всю свою жизнь ценой великого самопожертвования"." Намкай Норбу Ринпоче

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да, потому что то что сказал Дондуп подтверждено Словом и достоверными комментариями, а значит может считаться достоверным


Но собственное видение Дондупа насчет бабушек в таком случае может быть достоверным?

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Нет богач не очень хорошо поверил в Миларепу а поверил что всякое отсутствие вещей может сделать счастливым. Если бы он очень хорошо поверил в Милу то он бы потом не жаловался всем


Миларепа и говорил что отсутствие вещей делает счастливей, однако в малость другом контектсте, который не уловил богач. И наличие такой вот веры, не подкрепленной знаниями и практикой, довело его до того, что он потерял даже веру.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Но собственное видение Дондупа насчет бабушек в таком случае может быть достоверным?


Бесспорно нет, если его нельзя подтвердить Словом и комментариями. Если можно подтвердить - то может

----------


## Dondhup

> Ваше видение поскольку ваши способности малы и поскольку у нас нет ни веры ни знания, как вы скромно говорите в таком случае является ли достоверным?


Я и не претендую.
Как Вы думаете одной веры достаточно для обретения освобождения?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Зачем реальному знанию пустотности всех явлений вера? Во что это Будда верит? Когда имеешь истинное понимание чего-либо, вера в это чего-либо ненужна. Зачем верить во вкус апельсина, когда он известен?
> "...сам Будда указывал, что "человек, пребывающий в созерцании в течение времени, за которое муравей может дойти от кончика носа до лба, накопит гораздо больше мудрости, чем тот человек, который делает подношения Будде и божествам всю свою жизнь ценой великого самопожертвования"." Намкай Норбу Ринпоче


Нет когда есть постижение пустоты это уже другое дело. Имеется в виду вера которая помогает приближаться к реализациям.

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Ладно, извините, но я не смогу более тут задерживаться. Возможно приду сегодня но попозже, во всяком случае, пока что не ждите от меня ответов.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я и не претендую.
> Как Вы думаете одной веры достаточно для обретения освобождения?


Нет, но есть истории когда йогины благодаря каким-то действиям перескакивали с Пути накопления сразу на Путь видения, хотя это исключения. Необходимы две вещи конечно в обычном порядке.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще то это еще не Праджня. Есть вера в то что Учение приносит благо и т.д. Вера в Три Драгоценности как обЪекты которые могут помочь.


Рассмотрение обладает ли например утюг истинным существованием что ни есть Праджняпармита. Или ты что то другое имел в виду?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет когда есть постижение пустоты это уже другое дело. Имеется в виду вера которая помогает приближаться к реализациям.


Такая вера никогда не возникнет без знания.

----------


## Chikara

> Это из какой сутры уважаемый, вы хоть тему своего учения для начала нам дуракам объявите.


А почему нам?

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, но есть истории когда йогины благодаря каким-то действиям перескакивали с Пути накопления сразу на Путь видения, хотя это исключения. Необходимы две вещи конечно в обычном порядке.


Мыж не про нагп -бодхисаттв говорим а про простых верующих. Для вступивших в Ваджарану же вера на мой взгляд имеет огромное значение, как и концептуальное а особенно вне концептуальное постижение.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Миларепа и говорил что отсутствие вещей делает счастливей, однако в малость другом контектсте, который не уловил богач. И наличие такой вот веры, не подкрепленной знаниями и практикой, довело его до того, что он потерял даже веру.


Это не вера в истинные вещи, это вера в свое представление. Это разные вещи.

----------


## Dondhup

> А почему нам?


Вы ж здесь не для одного меня вещаете форум то публичный. Только прежде чем поучать не могли бы рассказать как принято свою биографию т.е. в каких монастырях линии чань учились, какие текты изучали и т.п.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Такая вера никогда не возникнет без знания.


ПОчему нет? Такая вера может возникнуть благодаря прошлой карме. Знания пока отсутствуют но вера уже спонтанная есть в Будду.

----------


## Chikara

Дондуб, Вы с собой постоянно мешок с сутрами носите? :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Но собственное видение Дондупа насчет бабушек в таком случае может быть достоверным?


Рассмотрим конкретный пример. В Иволге одна женщина продавала изображения Будд, Бодхисаттв и тексты. Она при этом вязала и клала вязание на изображения и тексты. На просьбу так не делать она сказала что ей можно поскольку у нее муж "лама". Как по вашему это правильный поступок или нет?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Дондуб, Вы с собой постоянно мешок с сутрами носите?


Я ж не большой Учитель как Вы, вообще не знаю что это такое. Расскажите.

----------


## Dondhup

> ПОчему нет? Такая вера может возникнуть благодаря прошлой карме. Знания пока отсутствуют но вера уже спонтанная есть в Будду.


Знания присутвуют, причем вне концептуальные. В противном мы получаем что вера возникла без причины.

----------


## Chikara

> Рассмотрим конкретный пример. В Иволге одна женщина продавала изображения Будд, Бодхисаттв и тексты. Она при этом вязала и клала вязание на изображения и тексты. На просьбу так не делать она сказала что ей можно поскольку у нее муж "лама". Как по вашему это правильный поступок или нет?


Дондуб, обретайте по-маленьку проницательность и мудрость, ну зачем этой женщине-торговке нужно было делать такое замечание и после ее предполагемого ответа оставить в своем уме и нести в себе до сих пор вот такие нехорошие мысли. Да еще этим бахвалиться на форуме.

----------


## Кунсанг

Возьмем пример. Человек верит в Будду, что он помогает людям и все. Больше знаний у него нет. Он молится Будде помоги Будда и больше ничего толком о Будде не знает. И возьмем человека который реально знает кто такой Будда потому что прочитал истинную книгу, но совсем в это не верит. Знания есть, но веры нет. В таком случае предпочтительнее первое.

----------

Chikara (03.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ПОчему нет? Такая вера может возникнуть благодаря прошлой карме. Знания пока отсутствуют но вера уже спонтанная есть в Будду.


Есть несколько видов веры, та, которая ведет к реализации, основана на реальном знании, хотя бы каких-то основ, и такая вера уже синоним уверенности, а не просто веры. Про силу веры приводят много разных историй, например есть про то, как зуб собаки засиял, от того, что бабушка верила в Будду и считала этот зуб зубом Будды, только история не заканчивается тем, что бабушка от этого Буддой сама стала. А примеров в сутрах, где от понимания Учения, данного Буддой, слушающие достигали плода, полно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Рассмотрим конкретный пример. В Иволге одна женщина продавала изображения Будд, Бодхисаттв и тексты. Она при этом вязала и клала вязание на изображения и тексты. На просьбу так не делать она сказала что ей можно поскольку у нее муж "лама". Как по вашему это правильный поступок или нет?


А вдруг это дакиня пробует устранять двойственное восприятие Дондупа и говорит что-то еще про мужа вдобавок. НИкто не знает. Только у кого ум ясный может что-то сказать.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Есть несколько видов веры, та, которая ведет к реализации, основана на реальном знании, хотя бы каких-то основ, и такая вера уже синоним уверенности, а не просто веры. Про силу веры приводят много разных историй, например есть про то, как зуб собаки засиял, от того, что бабушка верила в Будду и считала этот зуб зубом Будды, только история не заканчивается тем, что бабушка от этого Буддой сама стала. А примеров в сутрах, где от понимания Учения, данного Буддой, слушающие достигали плода, полно.


Я и не говорю про просто веру. Я говорю о вере в истинные вещи.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В таком случае предпочтительнее первое.


 Большая половина Тибета верила в Будду, только вот Учителя постоянно и настойчиво разъясняют неверность и вредность такого поведения, что лучше сидеть слушать Учение, а не за шнурочками и благославлениями прибегать.

----------

Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я говорю о вере в истинные вещи.


Каким образом верить в истинную вещь, не имея знания о ее истинности? а имея, зачем в нее верить?

----------

Читтадхаммо (03.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Потому что они хотят улучшить эту ситуацию когда есть только вера. Поскольку знания к вере это будет прекрасно. Не об этом речь а принципиально что является важнее вера или знание.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Каким образом верить в истинную вещь, не имея знания о ее истинности? а имея, зачем в нее верить?


см 95#

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> см 95#


Начитанность знанием не является. Знание(знание, а не вспоминание слов), что неблагой поступок создаст неблагую карму, намного полезней веры в это.

----------


## Кунсанг

Не о начитанности речь а конкретно знает что-то человек или нет. Знает что Будда обладает тремя Телами, четырьмя телами, но не верит в это. Также знание что неблагой поступок создает неблагую карму это лишь знание. Можно знать об этом но не верить. Простое знание без убежденности в этом это также знание. Но знание с убежденностью о которой вы говорите это уже аспект веры. Убежденность в знании.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не о начитанности речь а конкретно знает что-то человек или нет. Знает что Будда обладает тремя Телами, четырьмя телами, но не верит в это.


Это вы о "начитанности" говорите, о знании просто слов, а не о знании, когда просто знаешь вкус апельсина, без всяких убежденностей и прочего. Уверенность только следствие такого знания.

А вера в три(да хоть сто) тел Будды вообще бесполезна, как и просто прочитать про это. Только если изучить подробней, что такое эти тела, и постараться понять что-то из этого, тут только хоть какая-то польза может быть.

А веря, что сахар сладкий, можно и пропустить эту сладость, когда ешь сахар.

----------


## Кунсанг

Знание теоретическое о теле Будды и знание практическое о теле Будды это разные вещи. Но тогда стоит сказать что тело Будды достигнуто уже. Мы же говорим о знании которое помогает в продвижении на Пути и вере, которая помогает в продвижении на Пути. Если речь допустим о теле Будды. Насчет того что вера в тела Будды бесполезна вообще, это неверно.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Насчет того что вера в тела Будды бесполезна вообще, это неверно.


Какой конкретный плод достигается верой в слова "тело Самбхогакаи Будды"?




> и вере, которая помогает в продвижении на Пути.


Есть один вид веры, к которому надо стремиться, чтобы была польза на Пути. Эта вера основана на знании. Т.е. обретается знание и порождается вера(уверенность).

----------


## Кунсанг

Человек верит в то что тело Будды реально существует и молится ему. Плоды от молитвы могут быть различными. Но и сама вера в Будду, что он существует создает огромные добродетели.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Человек верит в то что тело Будды реально существует и молится ему. Плоды от молитвы могут быть различными. Но и сама вера в Будду, что он существует создает огромные добродетели.


 Во что он верит? кому он молиться? какое такое тело? кто такой Будда? что за слово Самбхогакая вообще?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Дорогие друзья, уже давно пора начать разделять народный фольклор и буддийское Учение. В этом обращении Его Святейшество довольно ясно расставляет все приоритеты, в том числе относительно места знаний и веры:

----------

Dondhup (03.12.2011), Homer (04.12.2011), Pema Sonam (03.12.2011), Sforza (03.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Вот текст
"В рамках Учений Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для буддистов России - 2010

На Учения для буддистов России прибыли паломники из Бурятии, а также мои давние друзья ─ Джамьянг, которого я знаю со времен моего самого первого визита в Советский Союз в 1979 году. Теперь я вновь встретился с ним, и я очень этому рад. Приехал и Чойдоржи, которого я знаю уже много лет. Когда я встречаюсь с этими людьми, я вспоминаю свои первые визиты в вашу республику, Бурятию. Я отчетливо помню маленький храм, который, как мне рассказали, был построен при Сталине. Это нечто весьма удивительное!

Как бы то ни было, я всегда помню о вас. Сейчас в вашей республике работают мои друзья, такие как Ело Ринпоче и другие. Насколько я знаю, они вносят свой вклад в развитие буддийской Дхармы в ваших краях. Я очень этому рад. К тому же, довольно большое число учеников из вашей республики поступает на обучение в наши монастырские институты на юге Индии.

Сегодня мы вступили в 21-й век, и мы должны быть буддистами 21-го века. А значит, нам необходимы всесторонние знания, которыми обладает современный мир, и нам следует использовать те новые возможности, которые он предоставляет; новые технологии. Одновременно мы должны пополнять свои знания о буддизме.

Для того чтобы составить целостную картину буддийской Дхармы, я обычно предлагаю выделить в ней три аспекта. Научный аспект, упомянутый в буддийской литературе, который я обычно называю «буддийской наукой», и аспект философский имеют универсальное значение, относятся к области академического знания. Когда мы говорим о буддийской науке и буддийской философии, то здесь по сути нет концепций «добра» и «зла». Мы попросту описываем реальное положение вещей. И уже после этого, на основе двух упомянутых аспектов, возникает третий, религиозный аспект буддизма. Для того чтобы в полной мере постичь религиозный аспект буддизма, мы должны знать основы буддийской Дхармы.

Но, к сожалению, мы, представители буддийских сообществ, включая нас, тибетцев, не уделяем должного внимания изучению основ буддийской Дхармы. Мы лишь довольствуемся чтением буддийских молитв, взращиванием веры; начитываем мантру «ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ» или молитву обращения к Ламе Цонкапе «МИГМЕ ЦЕВЕ ТЕРЧЕН ЧЕНРЕЗИГ…». И всё! А в монастырях, будь то тибетских или относящихся к гималайскому региону, монахи нередко ограничиваются исполнением ритуалов, это превращается в дань традиции, в обычай. Местные жители приходят, совершают небольшие подношения, и этим все заканчивается. Так не годится! Всякий буддийский монастырь должен быть учебным центром. Это очень важно! Вот что я хотел вам рассказать.

Если вы знаете всю структуру буддийского пути, тогда вы сумеете объединить буддизм с современной наукой, а это очень важно. Мы живем в 21-м веке, когда материальное развитие достигает небывалых высот. Россия также развивается чрезвычайно быстрыми темпами. Во всех странах мира стремительно повышается уровень материального благополучия, но одновременно растет и коррупция, а также число совершаемых самоубийств. Усиливаются депрессия, алкоголизм. Почему? Потому что людям не достает мира в душе, не хватает внутренней силы. Это отчетливо показывает нам, что помимо экономического развития нам, человечеству, также необходимы внутренние ценности. Без них человеческое общество не может быть счастливым! Об этом вам следует знать.

Мы с вами традиционные последователи буддизма. Но, разумеется, мы должны уважать и по достоинству ценить все крупные религиозные традиции, ведь они служили человечеству на протяжении тысячелетий. И в будущем они тоже продолжат свое служение человечеству. Однако, похоже, что только буддизму суждено идти рука об руку с современной наукой. Это еще один момент, о котором стоит задуматься, о котором следует знать. Спасибо!

6 декабря 2010
Дхарамсала, Индия"

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Потому что они хотят улучшить эту ситуацию когда есть только вера. Поскольку знания к вере это будет прекрасно. Не об этом речь а принципиально что является важнее вера или знание.


Очень многое зависит от постановки вопроса. Если вопрос ставить: "что важнее?", то ответ однозначный важнее знание. Будда Шакьямуни вообще даже рта не раскрывал пока виденье не открылось, знание не открылось. Все зависит от того во что верить, что Будда бог или в то что Гуру Будда, это разные веры. И последнее, в Чистые земли стремятся не для того, что бы в них благоденствовать, но для того, что бы иметь наилучшие условия для обучения, в частности получать наставление напрямую от Будд. Так что понимающий, стремящийся в Чистые земли, верит в силу знания.

----------

Dondhup (04.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

Когда мы говорим о том, что нужны и вера и знание, необходимо понимать, как мы представляем их взаимодействие. Если такого понимания нет, то мы ограничиваемся лишь их провозглашением, но даже сами для себя не может ответить на вопрос, почему именно необходима вера, и почему именно необходимо знание, и почему одно без другого обойтись не может.

Когда мы говорим, что вера заменяется правильным постижением, то мы говорим о том, что, начиная с Пути видения вера не нужна. Веру, которая присутствует на Путях накопления и применения, это не отменяет. Так как пока мы не увидели (путём прямого постижения) пустоту, освобождающую от страдания, нам необходима вера в том, что то, что мы делаем, ведёт нас к освобождению от страданий.
И веру эту можно питать разными способами. Можно, размышляя о страдании, верить в Будду, который обитает в Западных землях, и желать с ним встретится, получать у него учения и достичь освобождения от страданий. Можно изучать слова Будды, находить их разумными, применять их в жизни и стремится к тому, чтобы наш ум трансформировался, чтобы напрямую постичь освобождающую от страданий пустоту. Можно встретить Учителя, которого в силу кармы почитаешь как Будду, и выполнять его наставления, как наставления, полученные непосредственно от Будды. Опять же, веря в то, что следование словам Будды - это путь, избавляющих от страданий.
И может быть ещё множество разных способов, равных по числу бесчисленному количеству чувствующих существ, которыми чувствующие существа достигают освобождения от страданий. Но как говорил Майтрея, истинная реальность постигается исключительно верой в неё.

----------

Кунсанг (04.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, у безграмотной бабушки из улуса, которая всю свою жизнь посвятила нелегкому сельскому труду и воспитанию детей и внуков, и у которой есть только безграничная светлая вера в Будду, деважин намного больше заслуг, чем у образованной городской буддистки. Вы находитесь в большом неведении.


Городская буддистка совершенно равна вашей бабушке, только давайте будем равностно относиться ко всем существам и не сравнивать одно неведенье с другим.

Моя бабушка тоже была человеком огромной веры, сияла вся, хоть и православная, и именно у нее я впитала, что такое чистая глубокая вера с детства.

Давайте будем исходить из того, какие у разных подводимых есть условия и возможности. Я уже сказала - все Учителя говорят о важности двух собраний - добродетели и ЗНАНИЙ. Так что говорить, что достаточно только молиться Будде - тем, кто способен и имеет возможность накопить знания - думаю, не нужно.

Совершенно искренне верю в Три Драгоценности и молюсь им. Но этого недостаточно, чтобы побороть свое неведенье. Надо четко знать, что делать и как. 

Моя вера возникла исключительно от применения положений Учения в жизни. От исследования качеств Пробужденного, от исследования основ. И в силу того, что это в корне изменило мою жизнь. А также от наблюдения поведения Учителей и их помощи. 

У меня уже была возможность поверить в Иисуса Христа. Но я не могла побороть в себе неверие в Бога-творца. Мне надо ТОЧНО ЗНАТЬ, и ПРОВЕРИТЬ, чтобы проверить. Буддизм до сих пор ни разу не вызывал у меня сомнений, - все, с чем я познакомилась в нем, - имеет полную стройность и эффективность. Которая нам поможет стать буддами на благо всех существ. Стараюсь осознанно пользоваться буддийскими знаниями с благой мотивацией. Просто молиться Будде, извините, не могу.


Другие подводимые имеют другие особенности.

----------

Dondhup (04.12.2011), Homer (04.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Дорогие друзья, уже давно пора начать разделять народный фольклор и буддийское Учение.


Этот народный фольклор это сутра "Даяние высшей Дхармы" где говорится о неоценимой важности веры и приводится в ней пример Легпи Кармы, который мог комментировать огромное множество сутр, обладал другими достоинствами, но не имел веры. В частности в ней говорится далее: "Человек, у которого нет веры и почтения, никак не сможет достичь Пробуждения. Как из прожаренного зерна не вырастет растение, так и его ум не достигнет никаких результатов". И далее приводится еще один пример человека который не имел веры. Другой народный фольклор это комментарии к Ламе Чодпе идущие от Венсапы, изустной традиции Ламы Цонкапы, где приводятся примеры что только верой и преданностью достигаются какие-то реализации временные и высшие. Еще один народный фольклор это комментарии к тайной мантре, где говорится что тайная мантра реализуется исключительно силой веры.

----------

Chikara (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Человек у которого есть искренняя вера в истинные обЪекты достигнет всего благодаря своей вере, поскольку благодаря вере возрастают добродетели. ОТ возрастания добродетелей все зависит, продвижение по Пути полностью зависит от добродетелей. Без веры, обладая знаниями это невозможно становится. Человек у которого нет веры ничего не достигнет, об этом говорится в сутре, а не в народном фольклоре. Я не верю в Будду вообще допустим, что такой обЪект есть, но буду продвигаться по Пути что-ли посредством знания, или я совершенно не верю в закон кармы, но поскольку знаю закон кармы то не буду совершать неблагого что-ли? Это абсурд. Без веры добродетели не возрастают это совершенно точно. Даже с этой точки зрения рассматривания связи добродетелей и веры для продвижения на началах Пути главное это вера.

----------

Chikara (04.12.2011), Леонид Ш (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Просто молиться Будде, извините, не могу.
> 
> Другие подводимые имеют другие особенности.


ДЛя каждого подводимого найдется свой подходящий уровень продвижения по Пути. Поэтому в том что кто-то обертывает статую Будды и потом везет разные вещи домой, это у них уровень практики такой, даже если не хватает знаний, ничего страшного. И потом они калмыки могли знать практику садхан, имхо. Просто калмыки знают что о таком не следует говорить вслух. Некоторые практики говорят что ничего не знают и притворяются дураками. Многие бабушки у нас себя так ведут. А потом оказывается что они в курсе всего, комментариев к Ламе чопе и т.д.

----------

Chikara (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Далее обладая верой, ее необходимо дополнять знаниями. В таком случае будет быстрое продвижение по Пути. Конечно для достижения очень высоких результатов необходимо знание. Та мудрость постижения реальной природы вещей. Но без собраний добродетелей к ней трудно приблизиться. А это накопление добродетелей зависит от веры. Поэтому на началах пути думается что все-таки вера главнее знания. Потом это знание вначале концептуальное оно очень сложное для постижения. Очень сложно развить в уме правильные концепции о пустоте. Поэтому сначала необходимо сосредоточение на накоплении добродетелей и очищении препятствий. А не на развитии правильного взгляда.

----------

Chikara (04.12.2011)

----------


## Chikara

> Стараюсь осознанно пользоваться буддийскими знаниями с благой мотивацией. Просто молиться Будде, извините, не могу.


А кто Вас заставляет безгранично верить и молиться Будде? Это ваш выбор и ваша практика и не более того. Во-вторых, "буддийские знания" не дают повода свысока отзываться о бабушках и калмыках "верующих в Будду как в бога". Интеллектуальная стройность и ясность буддийского учения многих прельщает, но человек без корней редко приобретает мудрость учения. Корни - это не то, что имеет ввиду Дондуб (это не национальность и тому прочее).

----------

Кунсанг (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Потом выражение народный фольклор в данном свете представляется уничижительным дорогие друзья :Smilie:  Сопоставление чистого Учения и народного фольклора здесь не представляется корректным потому что я приводил цитаты из сутр и опирался на то что говорили Учителя. Ладно бы если я все время говорил так мне бабушка сказала. Я это слышал от Учителей что знания без веры ни к чему не приведут, и могут даже сделать человека хуже и циничнее. Потом Учение чистой земли Амитабхи никто не отменял и не относил к народному фольклору.

----------

Chikara (04.12.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Примеры Учителей, которые не начинают разъяснять 4БИ, а начинают с "Уверуй в Будду, Господа нашего".

----------


## Топпер

> Примеры Учителей, которые не начинают разъяснять 4БИ, а начинают с "Уверуй в Будду, Господа нашего".


Можно для примера взять многие проповеди Будды из Сутта-Нипаты. Ту же Махамангала сутту. Там Будда учит людей и про 4 БИ не говорит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Можно для примера взять многие проповеди Будды из Сутта-Нипаты. Ту же Махамангала сутту. Там Будда учит людей и про 4 БИ не говорит.


"Глубокие знания, умения,
Хорошая дисциплина,
Вежливые слова:
Вот высочайшая защита."

О вере ни слова.

----------


## Chikara

> "Глубокие знания, умения,
> Хорошая дисциплина,
> Вежливые слова:
> Вот высочайшая защита."
> 
> О вере ни слова.


Если Вы понимаете эти слова, то должны верить в них. А если Вы не понимаете, то про веру вы нигде не найдете.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если Вы понимаете эти слова, то должны верить в них. А если Вы не понимаете, то про веру вы нигде не найдете.


Вот вы и сами написали о чем я говорю - "Если Вы понимаете эти слова". А если не понимать, то никакой веры и не возникнет. Не возникнет веры и в 4БИ, если нет хоть какого-то их понимания, которое возникает *только* при изучении, а в бессмысленный набор слов верить невозможно.

----------


## Топпер

> О вере ни слова.


Это к тому, что далеко не всегда учат о 4 БИ. Вера в буддизме - великая вещь. Но не этнические буддисты редко понимают этот аспект.

----------

Raudex (04.12.2011), Леонид Ш (04.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому сначала необходимо сосредоточение на накоплении добродетелей и очищении препятствий. А не на развитии правильного взгляда.


А на основании чего человек принимает решение сосредоточиться на накоплении добродетелей и очищении препятствий, если не на основании правильных взглядов? Ведь именно понимание правильных взглядов побуждает человека вести добродетельную жизнь, в соответствии с ними. Да, для некоторой формы правильных взглядов не требуется глубокого понимания. В простом виде они подходят для буддистов-мирян. Вера также не на пустом месте возникает, а на понимании того, что истинно. Вы же сами пишите, что очень важна вера в истинные объекты. Так вот, первоочередным идёт знание о том, что истинно, а что нет, затем уже вера. И если обретя некоторую веру, человек на этом успокаивается, не развивает дальше своё понимание и не практикует должным образом, принимая своей практикой ритуалы и поклонения, то думается мне, что и вера (саддха) в этом случае у него не развивается, а следовательно и Путь не реализуется.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (04.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Это к тому, что далеко не всегда учат о 4 БИ. Вера в буддизме - великая вещь. Но не этнические буддисты редко понимают этот аспект.


Причем тут всегда, не всегда? примеры приведите, когда начинают в духе "Уверуй в Господа Будду". Про 4БИ упомянуто, просто потому что их начинают чаще всего разъяснять.

----------


## Chikara

> Вот вы и сами написали о чем я говорю - "Если Вы понимаете эти слова". А если не понимать, то никакой веры и не возникнет. Не возникнет веры и в 4БИ, если нет хоть какого-то их понимания, которое возникает *только* при изучении, а в бессмысленный набор слов верить невозможно.


Если вы это понимаете, то почему не можете понять, что также существуют школы Чистой Земли (Амитабхи, Амиды), то о чем говорил Вам Кунсанг. Эти школы имеют другой метод, метод основанный на безграничной и искренней вере в Будду-Амиду, который спасет их. Если вы не знаете, то этот метод также имеет глубокую буддийскую метафизику.

----------


## Леонид Ш

При формировании правильных взглядов, важно иметь веру в слова Будды о камме, ниббане и анатта. Правильные взгляды и вера Будде, важны в равной мере, т.к. не все составляющие правильных взглядов можно проверить. Причем прямое видение каммы, безличности и ниббаны, происходит непосредственно перед Пробуждением, так что вера будет необходима на протяжении всего пути к Пробуждению.

----------


## Chikara

А что касаемо сути данной темы, нельзя противопоставлять друг другу понимание и веру. Они переплетены и неразрывны как корни с почвой.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.12.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> При формировании правильных взглядов, важно иметь веру в слова Будды о камме, ниббане и анатта. Правильные взгляды и вера Будде, важны в равной мере, т.к. не все составляющие правильных взглядов можно проверить. Причем прямое видение каммы, безличности и ниббаны, происходит непосредственно перед Пробуждением, так что вера будет необходима на протяжении всего пути к Пробуждению.


О чём и речь. Вера- это одна из пяти сил необходимых для следования Пути к Пробуждению, и развивается она в т.ч. благодаря развитию правильных взглядов (не путать с простым накоплением знаний). Без развития правильных взглядов и опыта, получаемого в ходе правильной практики, вера или доверие (саддха) превращается в верования.

----------

Sforza (04.12.2011), Леонид Ш (04.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Эти школы имеют другой метод,..


Никакой это не другой метод. Это метод для перерождения в чистых землях, где последуют необходимые изучение и практика Дхармы. Да и для перерождения не все так просто.. еще нужно -
"Те , кто желает возродиться в этой стране Будды, должны совершать добрые дела трёх видов. Первое, они должны почитать своих родителей и поддерживать их; уважать учителей и старших; быть сострадательными и воздерживаться от убийства, должны культивировать десять добрых деяний.

Второе, они должны принять Три Убежища, совершенствоваться в соблюдении обетов и не нарушать религиозные предписания. Третье, они должны поднять бодхичитту (мысль о достижении просветления), глубоко проникнуть в принципы действия и воздаяния, изучать и распространять учения Махаяны и воплощать их в своих делах. "

Вера не возникает на пустом месте.

----------


## Chikara

> Никакой это не другой метод. Это метод для перерождения в чистых землях, где последуют необходимые изучение и практика Дхармы.


То есть Вы узрели некую неполноту данной школы?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> То есть Вы узрели некую неполноту данной школы?


 Какая неполнота, когда все подробно описано в ключевой сутре этой школы "Сутра созерцания Будды Бесконечной Жизни"? Ученик устремляется в Чистую Землю, где будет обучаться у Будд Дхарме.

----------


## Chikara

> Какая неполнота, когда все подробно описано в ключевой сутре этой школы "Сутра созерцания Будды Бесконечной Жизни"? Ученик устремляется в Чистую Землю, где в течении нескольких кальп будет обучаться у Будд Дхарме.


А как иначе, дорогой?

----------


## Chikara

Нирдош Йогино, что Вы хотите доказать в этой ветке? Неправоту Кунсанга?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А как иначе,..?


 А никак. Все как и везде - ученик изучает Дхарму.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нирдош Йогино, что Вы хотите доказать в этой ветке?


Что вера, которая помогает продвижению по Пути, рождается из знания(хоть какое-то понимание Дхармы).

----------


## Chikara

> А никак. Все как и везде - ученик изучает Дхарму.


Так и продолжайте дальше изучать, кто вам запрещает, но мой Вам совет: отделяйте зерна от плевел и не продолжайте спорить с Кунсангом. Почитайте внимательно его слова адресованные Вам, так, как Вы недавно искали и читали в инете про школу Чистой Земли :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

> Что вера, которая помогает продвижению по Пути, рождается из знания(хоть какое-то понимание Дхармы).


Прошу не путать Учение со "знаниями"

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> и не продолжайте спорить с Кунсангом. Почитайте внимательно


 Слушайте, указывайте себе, что делать и как, пожалуйста. Если есть, что по теме сказать, то говорите.

----------

Dondhup (04.12.2011)

----------


## Chikara

По-моему, тема себя исчерпала.

----------

Aion (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Примеры Учителей, которые не начинают разъяснять 4БИ, а начинают с "Уверуй в Будду, Господа нашего".


Из Ламрима Ламы Цонкапы:

(2) Воспитание коренной*112 веры

В "Дхарани драгоценнейшего светильника" говорится:

 "Вера - предтеча всех прочих достоинств.
  Как мать, их рождает она,
  хранит и выращивает, а страхи
  развеивает навсегда.
  Она из потоков страданий*113 спасает,
  в "Град Счастья" ведет, словно знак путевой.
  Она - прямодушие, чистосердечье,
  спасенье от гордости, корень почтенья,
  богатство, сокровищница и клад,
  ведущие к Освобождению "ноги"
 и "руки", - орудье собранья заслуг".

И в "Десятке качеств" сказано:

 "Вера - высшая из колесниц,
    что привозит к состоянью Будды.
  Потому, коль человек разумен,
    верой руководствуется он.
 В людях, что не веруют совсем,
  не родятся качества благие,
  - так же, как и молодой побег
  из зерна сожженного не всходит".

Здесь на примерах наличия или отсутствия [веры] указывается, что вера
- основа всех достоинств.

Тонпа сказал Чжово: "Хотя в Тибете много созерцателей, нет обретших
выдающиеся достоинства".

Чжово ответил: "Все достоинства Великой Колесницы, большие и малые,
рождаются благодаря вверению себя Учителю. Вы воспринимаете тибетских
Учителей не более, как простых [людей]. Как же зародиться [достоинствам]?!"

Когда [некто] громко попросил Чжово: "Прошу у Атиши наставления!" -
он сказал: "Ну, ну... слух-то у меня хорош, хорош! Вера - наставление
[мое]. Вера, вера!"

Поэтому вера очень важна".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А кто Вас заставляет безгранично верить и молиться Будде? Это ваш выбор и ваша практика и не более того. Во-вторых, "буддийские знания" не дают повода свысока отзываться о бабушках и калмыках "верующих в Будду как в бога". Интеллектуальная стройность и ясность буддийского учения многих прельщает, но человек без корней редко приобретает мудрость учения. Корни - это не то, что имеет ввиду Дондуб (это не национальность и тому прочее).


  Ну, если корни - не национальность, то тогда при чем здесь Ваша калмыцкая бабушка, к которой, кстати, я априори отношусь с огромным уважением, как и к любой городской буддистке, как впрочем и к любому ЖС, - буддисту или нет.

Будда - не Бог. Это точно могу сказать.  :Smilie:  И сам Будда учил ни во что слепо не  верить. Знаю многих калмыков лично - разных. И могу точно сказать, что немного знаний о том, во что они верят, они могли бы и преобрести - например, молодые калмыки, у которых есть инет :Smilie:  К геше Дугде на курс Ламрима, кстати, ходят только несколько пожилых женщин. Как мне Судхана рассказывал. А где куча молодежи, простите?

А корни - это ничто иное, как БЛАГИЕ ЗАСЛУГИ и накопленный благой потенциал конкретного существа. Оно может быть любой формы и национальности в этой жизни. И имело всевозможные национальности и формы в прошлой. Вы сами себе противоречите, и, кстати. это очень часто можно наблюдать у коренных буддийских национальностей - бурятов, калмыков, монголов , ну, у тибетцев поменьше :Smilie: 

Есть эдакая национальная гордость - что они, дескать буддисты от корней(это я со всем уважением, но - факт). Не спорю. Но на что хочу заметить, что буддист - это тот, кто добросовестно следует Учению Будды и соблюдает базовую нравственность, а также эффективно старается преодолеть свое неведенье, противоядие против которого - ЗНАНИЕ, или мудрость. Только молиться в храме, а потом вести себя, как угодно - не поможет трансформировать ум в сторону благого.

 И пусть у меня вообще не было в роду никогда и в помине буддистов и подобных корней - я сразу попала к тибетским ламам и много лет изучаю Дхарму, согласно их указаниям, стараюсь с четким пониманием, что делаю и зачем, стараясь следить за своими мыслями и действиями постоянно.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Есть эдакая национальная гордость - что они, дескать буддисты от корней(это я со всем уважением, но - факт). Не спорю. Но на что хочу заметить, что буддист - это тот, кто добросовестно следует Учению Будды и соблюдает базовую нравственность, а также эффективно старается преодолеть свое неведенье, противоядие против которого - ЗНАНИЕ, или мудрость. Только молиться в храме, а потом вести себя, как угодно - не поможет трансформировать ум в сторону благого.
> 
>  И пусть у меня вообще не было в роду никогда и в помине буддистов и подобных корней - я сразу попала к тибетским ламам и много лет изучаю Дхарму, согласно их указаниям, стараюсь с четким пониманием, что делаю и зачем, стараясь следить за своими мыслями и действиями постоянно.


Наличие в роду буддистов хорошо, но все зависит от самого конкретного человека, что показывает ваш пример. Но только молиться в храме это уже в наше время очень много. В какой-то книге говорилось что путешественника в позапрошлом веке поразило то что он увидел в Монголии как пьяный монгол складывая руки произносил: "Намо Гурубэ, Намо Буддая..." Это ему показалось диким и не соответствующим его представлениям о чистоте религии. Так и Пему поражают калмыки :Smilie:  Буряты тоже ничем не лучше калмыков должно быть.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Из Ламрима Ламы Цонкапы:
> 
> (2) Воспитание коренной*112 веры
> ....
> Поэтому вера очень важна".


Комментарии, разъяснения Учителей таких текстов очень полезны, чтобы не упускать тонкости и не трактовать согласно своим личным представлениям.

"Ваша вера должна исходить из правильного понимания и рассуждения, а не быть просто слепой верой, чтобы, если кто-либо попытается разрушить вашу уверенность и доверие к практике, вы смогли бы противостоять его аргументации. Итак, ваша вера должна стоять на твердом основании. Имея достаточно понимания, вы не будете потревожены аргументами противников. Иначе, как говорили учителя школы Кадампа, "вера сама по себе, не будучи дополнена мудростью, подобна слепцу, которого всякий может вести куда угодно"." Далай-Лама XIV Путь Блаженства Часть III. Основные медитации Ламрима.

----------

Sforza (04.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все верно. Но я не утверждал такое что вера не должна происходить из правильного понимания.

----------


## Кунсанг

И вопрос стоял так что важнее вера или знания. И был пример Благой звезды который много знал но не верил и говорилось что тогда лучше верить чем много просто знать.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я люблю калмыков, сразу оговорюсь :Smilie:  У них есть масса глубоких и хороших качеств - уважение к старшим, например. 

Люблю бурятов, монголов, итальянцев и кого угодно, так много где была, люди везде люди, так что как-то уже удобней вообще любить всех, выборочно очень тяжело :Smilie:  При этом стараюсь всегда найти в людях хорошее в первую очередь. И постараться их понять.

Так что, как говорит Его Святейшество, лучшая религия, - доброе сердце. Но без знаний, как помочь другим существам, буддизм Махаяны не отвечает своей цели. А для того, чтобы грамотно помогать, - надо стать грамотным самому. А то можно не только не помочь, но и навредить.

А так, вопрос стоит только найти правильные методы для каждого подводимого, нужные ему в данный момент, на основе которых он сможет развиваться эффективно и быстро. Кому-то больше полезны одни опоры, а кому-то другие. Сейчас прорабатывают одни, потом другие. И в этом смысле мы все равны :Smilie: 

От всей души желаю всем существам как можно быстрее выйти из самсары и достичь Пробуждения!

----------

Кунсанг (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все таки я уверен в том что даже просто слепая вера намного лучше чем много знаний и отсутствие веры. Об этом я слышал от дедушки :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Все верно. Но я не утверждал такое что вера не должна происходить из правильного понимания.


 "Поскольку знания без веры не позволяют достичь ничего, а вера без знаний позволяет."

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И был пример Благой звезды который много знал но не верил и говорилось что тогда лучше верить чем много просто знать.


 Это пример про "начитанность", а не про знание. Несколько раз уже говорилось об этом.

----------


## Кунсанг

> "Поскольку знания без веры не позволяют достичь ничего, а вера без знаний позволяет."


Одна вера без знаний в Будду Амитабху позволит кое-чего достичь. Вера без знаний я имел в виду не то что вера не происходит из знаний, а то что вера в отсутствие знаний. Не вопрос происхождения веры. Конечно даже слепая вера кое-на что опирается, кое из чего происходит.

----------

Raudex (04.12.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это пример про "начитанность", а не про знание. Несколько раз уже говорилось об этом.


Знание теоретическое есть и знание постижения. В этом случае да, знание теоретическое у него. До того как знание теоретическое заменит знание постижения. Эти две вещи действительно не стоит смешивать. Но как вы будете обладать знанием практическим качеств Будды. До этого все будет теоретическим. И это тоже знание.

----------


## Кунсанг

Надеюсь уже все? :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Одна вера без знаний в Будду Амитабху позволит кое-чего достичь.


Повторю цитату из ключевой сутры этого Учения - "Те , кто желает возродиться в этой стране Будды, должны совершать добрые дела трёх видов. Первое, они должны почитать своих родителей и поддерживать их; уважать учителей и старших; быть сострадательными и воздерживаться от убийства, должны культивировать десять добрых деяний.

Второе, они должны принять Три Убежища, совершенствоваться в соблюдении обетов и не нарушать религиозные предписания. Третье, они должны поднять бодхичитту (мысль о достижении просветления), глубоко проникнуть в принципы действия и воздаяния, изучать и распространять учения Махаяны и воплощать их в своих делах. "

----------


## Greedy

> Все верно. Но я не утверждал такое что вера не должна происходить из правильного понимания.


Истинным пониманием обладает только Будда. Частичным истинным пониманием обладают Арьи, т.е. достигшие пути видения (или его аналога в других колесницах).
Обычным же существам необходимо верить, что следованием словам Будды ведёт не просто к лучшему перерождению в самсаре, но и к освобождению от неё.
А если вы говорите, что отречение от самсары является плодом *концептуального мышления*, которое вам однозначно показывает *концептуальными методами*, что этот плод на самом деле достижим, то тогда вы прямо противоречите четвёртой печати буддизма, которая говорит о том, что нирвана (освобождение от страданий) лежит за пределами концептуального понимания.
Если у вас, действительно, присутствует видение реальности освобождения от самсары, то тогда вы уже Арья. Но пока вы этого видения не достигли, у вас была вера в то, что есть Будда, который достиг освобождения, и он дал вам учение, которое ведёт к этому освобождению, и есть собрание тех, кто, следуя учению, достиг освобождения. И пребывая в этой вере, обращаясь к Будде и следуя его наставлениям, мы становимся тем, кто, следуя учению, достигает освобождения.

А если вы не верите в возможность освобождения, то всё, что даст учение Будды - это кармические (самсарные) плоды.

----------


## Кунсанг

Все верно опять. Я со всем согласен. Но даже простое произнесение с верой имени Будды Амитабхи даже без этих вещей, приносит огромное благо как и мантра Авалокитешвары произносимая теми кто не принимал Прибежища и не вступал в МахаЯну.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> 


Переделайте пожалуйста цитату, а то некорректно получается.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но пока вы этого видения не достигли, у вас была вера в то, что есть Будда, который достиг освобождения...


 Эта вера появляется из изучения Дхармы, хоть какого-то понимания освобождения. Не зная и не понимая чего-то, хоть как-то, никакой веры в это чего-то не возникнет.

Кто сможет поверить в слова "Аываисы ываыи ыежыв" ?

----------


## Greedy

> Но даже простое произнесение с верой имени Будды Амитабхи даже без этих вещей, приносит огромное благо как и мантра Авалокитешвары произносимая теми кто не принимал Прибежища и не вступал в МахаЯну.


В этом и заложен смысл веры в Будду. Если мы верим, что Будда и его деятельность - это не самсарные проявления, то эта вера позволяет нам выйти за пределы самсары. Если такой веры нет, то упавая на концептуальное мышление за пределы самсары мы выйти не сможем. Разве что не создав себе иной религии, в которой концептуальное мышление будет несамсарным проявлением нашего ума.
Учение же Будды говорит, что ум, опирающийся на двойственность (концептуальным ум), является порождением самсары. И, согласно всему происходящему в самсаре, он также подвергается старению и разрушению.

Поэтому если концептуальное понимание и всестороннее знание сутр позволяет нам укреплять свою веру в Будду, как несамсарное проявление, то это замечательно. Только надо отдавать отчёт, что всё это понимание и знания - самсарные проявления, и чем старше мы будем становится, тем явственней для нас будет непостоянность всех этих достижений. Особенно это станет заметно, когда начнёт страдать от старости не только острота ума, но и память.

----------


## Greedy

> Эта вера появляется из изучения Дхармы, хоть какого-то понимания освобождения. Не зная и не понимая чего-то, хоть как-то, никакой веры в это чего-то не возникнет.


Согласно словам учителей, вера возникает из-за благословения Будд, накопленной добродетели и какого-то понимания сущности ума.
Поэтому я с Вам соглашусь. Если нет веры в освобождение, то мы, согласно Гампопе, относимся к семейству "отверженных", у которых есть только одна возможность достичь нирваны - обратиться к Будде. Т.е., опять же, поверить в то, что он - путь для них. Как Будды делают так, что в их потоке самсарного бытия, к которому они крепко привязаны, появляются возможности обратиться к Будде, ведают только Будды, потому что это несамсарная деятельность. Поэтому не вижу пользы размышлять над тем, каким образом надо создавать в других веру в освобождение.
Вера, вообще, согласно Абхидахрме, отнесена к неомрачённым состояниям ума. Т.е. по определению она уже является несамсарной, т.е. не созданной в силу самсарных причин и условий. И мы либо осознаём её наличие в нашем потоке ума, либо не осознаём.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вера, вообще, согласно Абхидахрме, отнесена к неомрачённым состояниям ума.


И вера в диавола?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И вопрос стоял так что важнее вера или знания. И был пример Благой звезды который много знал но не верил и говорилось что тогда лучше верить чем много просто знать.


И ответом на этот вопрос было то, что _"нельзя противопоставлять друг другу понимание и веру. Они переплетены и неразрывны как корни с почвой."_ По крайней мере так это понимается в буддийской традиции.




> Все таки я уверен в том что даже просто слепая вера намного лучше чем много знаний и отсутствие веры.


А я думаю, что наоборот. Ибо от многознания максимум что голова поболит, тогда как слепая вера может привести к фанатизму,  вступлению в деструктивную секту и т.д..




> Об этом я слышал от дедушки


Видимо Вы слишком буквально поняли мудрые слова дедушки!  :Smilie:  Конечно, искренняя вера, возникающая из осмысления качеств Трёх Драгоценностей более способствует практике, чем сухое знание. И это далеко не слепая вера.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

В сутре как раз основной момент был это противопоставление теоретических многих знаний и веры. Слепая вера в истинные обЪекты не должна приводить к вступлению в секты как плод. Вступление в секты происходит по другой причине.

----------


## Dondhup

Будда обладает истинным существованием?

----------


## Greedy

> И вера в диавола?


Перед тем как обсуждать "веру", стоит определится с тем, как мы подходим к самому определению "веры".
Пусть "вера" - это проявление двойственного ума, который говорит, что чёрное - это чёрное, а белое - это белое, и мы держимся за это определение. Мы "верим" в истинность этого. Мы можем начать разбираться в сути нашей веры, действительно ли то "чёрное" на самом деле чёрное, а "белое" - белое. Тем самым укреплять нашу "веру" в этот факт, или, наоборот, зарождать сомнения относительно этого факта.

Но есть другой подход. Двойственный ум нам говорит, что чёрное - это чёрное, а белое - это белое. Мы "верим" в это, но внимание обращаем не на объект веры ("дьявол" в вашем примере), а на то, что наш ум, сам по себе, обладает таким качеством, как способность верить во что-то. И наше внимание сосредотачивается на развитии этой способности. Т.е. мы стараемся применить это качество ума к тому, как об этом говорится в Учении. Например, в Тайном Мантре таким объектом, в рамках которого мы развиваем эту способность ума, является учитель и его наставления.

И вот такое понимание "веры", как свойство ума - это характеристика неормачённого (незапятнанного двойственностью) ума.
У запятнанного двойственностью, вместе с восприятием этой характеристики ума, воспринимается и объект: "бог", "дьявол", "Будда", "учитель", "учение". Что угодно. Как самсарное проявление, текущий объект веры является следствием предыдущих самсарный действий.

___
Добавлю пару слов про развитие веры.
Мы подбираем, согласно Дхарме, такие объекты веры, чтобы, воспринимая их, освобождаться от цепляния за них, и, в конце концов, придти к чистому восприятию веры, как проявлению ума. И Три Драгоценности, которые, в конечном счёте, не являются объектами концептуального ума, ведут нас именно к этой цели - чистому осознанию вере, лежащей за рамками двойственного ума.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В этом и заложен смысл веры в Будду. Если мы верим, что Будда и его деятельность - это не самсарные проявления, то эта вера позволяет нам выйти за пределы самсары. Если такой веры нет, то упавая на концептуальное мышление за пределы самсары мы выйти не сможем.


Выйти за пределы самсары нам позволяет только практика. Вера- это лишь необходимый стимул к ней, а не самостоятельный метод Освобождения. Иначе такая Ваша вера ничем не отличается например от веры христианской, где вера в Исуса Христа как в сына божьего является средством ко спасению. 
Поэтому зря Вы так пренебрегаете концептуальным познанием и размышлениями над положениями Дхармы, ведь именно с этого и начинается развитие Правильных взглядов.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Будда обладает истинным существованием?


Будда не обладает истинным существованием, но обладает взаимозависимым существованием. Имеется в виду что будда достоверен и существует. И его существование истинно в том смысле что он действительно существует. Такой обЪект как бог творец не истинный обЪект потому что его вообще нет.

----------


## Greedy

> Будда обладает истинным существованием?


Бытие Будды лежит за рамками двойственных представлений. В том числе и представления о "существовании": рождение-пребывание-разрушение.

----------


## Кунсанг

Когда вопрос сводится до двух вещей - существует Будда или не существует, тогда необходимо признать что Будда существует.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В сутре как раз основной момент был это противопоставление теоретических многих знаний и веры.


Да, но то, что слепая вера лучше чем теоретическое знание- это Ваш собственный вывод, который конечно же противоречит тому, что говорил Будда: 
_" Не верьте ни единому слову только потому, что так говорил Будда. Проверяйте все на собственном опыте: будьте путеводным светом сами себе "_
Таким образом, ни сухое знание, ни слепая вера, сами по себе не способствуют реализации Пути к освобождению.




> Слепая вера в истинные обЪекты не должна приводить к вступлению в секты как плод. Вступление в секты происходит по другой причине.


Именно вследствии того, что обЪекты веры полагаются истинными только лищь на основании слепой веры, есть опасность  вступить в деструктивную секту.

----------


## Greedy

> Выйти за пределы самсары нам позволяет только *практика*.


Практика, в данном контексте, очень общее слово. Существует неисчислимое количество колесниц, ведущих неисчислимое количество чувствующих существ к освобождению. Даже в нашем мире в настоящий момент представлено несколько колесниц.
Так что следует уточнить, что Вы подразумеваете под "практикой", которая выводит за пределы самсары.




> Поэтому зря Вы так пренебрегаете концептуальным познанием и размышлениями над положениями Дхармы, ведь именно с этого и начинается развитие Правильных взглядов.


Я совершенно не спорю с тем, что концептуальное познание и размышления над положениями Дхармы - это не путь к освобождению. Путь. Но путём эта деятельность становится, если у нас есть вера в том, что этот путь истинный.
Тут придётся отступить и задать следующий вопрос. Познаётся ли окончательная истина, освобождающая от страданий, концептуальными методами?
Если да, тогда это противоречит четвёртой печати.
Если нет, тогда концептуальное познание (как и любая другая самсарная деятельность) может быть средством, позволяющем достичь неконцептуального видения окончательной истины, освобождающей от страдания. И для каких-то проводимых именно концептуальное познание может быть лучшим средством.
Но если мы понимаем, что окончательная истина концептуальными методами не познаётся, то нам необходима вера в то, что развитие концептуальной мудрости (которая не ведёт к окончательному постижению по определению), к окончательному постижению нас приведёт. Потому что Будда нам указал именно такой путь.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

"И теперь не верьте всему, что я сказал, потому что я Будда, но проверяйте все на собственном опыте. Будьте сами себе путеводным светом."
Если Будда сам призвал ни во что не верить, даже в то, что он сказал, а только получать личный опыт и знать, то к чему споры?

Вера очень сложное слово. Кто-что под ним понимает...Третий уровень зависимости говорит, что слово "вера"-это ярлык навешенный умом на определённую совокупность понятий, которые в свою очередь зависят от причинно-следственных связей. Что бы нам всем тут рассуждать о "вере" надо по крайней мере всем прийти к единой совокупности этих понятий, которую мы условно наградим ярлыком "вера". В этом случае споров не будет. Давайте искать истину! :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "И теперь не верьте всему, что я сказал, потому что я Будда, но проверяйте все на собственном опыте. Будьте сами себе путеводным светом."
> Если Будда сам призвал ни во что не верить, даже в то, что он сказал, а только получать личный опыт и знать, то к чему споры?
> 
> Вера очень сложное слово. Кто-что под ним понимает...


Вера в буддизме понимается как доверие (саддха). И это очень важное качество, необходимое для следования Пути.
Вот хорошая статья по этой теме: 

Вера и рациональность в буддизме

Оттуда:

Согласно тексту Асанги «Абхидхармасамуччая», с комментариями Еше Гьелцэна говорится:

«Что такое вера? Это глубокая убежденность, ясность-прозрачность (ума) и устремленность к тем вещам, которые подлины, имеют ценность и которые возможны. Она функционирует как базис для устойчивого интереса.
Ясная, прозрачная вера – это ясный, прозрачный ум. Это такой подход, который появляется, когда человек прозревает значение таких ценностей как Три Драгоценности (Будда, Учение, Община). Когда человек кладет очищающий воду драгоценный камень в мутную воду, она тотчас становится ясной. И так же, когда зарождается вера этого вида, тогда замутнения ума становятся прозрачными, и в человеке могут возрасти все ценности реального понимания.
Устремленная вера – это такое мышление как то, которое при обдумывании четырех истин – страдания, источника, прекращения и пути пришло к тому, что они определенно должны быть постигнуты. Когда мы знаем, что посредством наших усилий эти истины могут быть постигнуты, мы определенно сделаем это.
Вера убежденности – это убежденность, которая возникает из размышления о связи, которая существует между действием и его результатом, как учил Будда».

----------

Aion (04.12.2011), Кунсанг (04.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да, но то, что слепая вера лучше чем теоретическое знание- это Ваш собственный вывод, который конечно же противоречит тому, что говорил Будда: 
> _" Не верьте ни единому слову только потому, что так говорил Будда. Проверяйте все на собственном опыте: будьте путеводным светом сами себе "_
> Таким образом, ни сухое знание, ни слепая вера, сами по себе не способствуют реализации Пути к освобождению.
> Именно вследствии того, что обЪекты веры полагаются истинными только лищь на основании слепой веры, есть опасность  вступить в деструктивную секту.


Вывод такой что вера является основой всех достижений, но в то же время слепая вера действительно не так хороша. Насчет полагания это вопрос, потому что если обЪект истинный, то слепая вера не несет опасности отступления имхо. А не наше полагание что какой-то обЪект истинный или не истинный.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> "И теперь не верьте всему, что я сказал, потому что я Будда, но проверяйте все на собственном опыте. Будьте сами себе путеводным светом."


Вот что говорит Его Святейшество Далай-лама об этих словах: 

Будда сказал: «О монахи и мудрецы, не принимайте мои слова на веру только из одного уважения ко мне. Рассмотрите их критически и примите на основании своего собственного понимания». Это замечательное высказывание многозначно. Ясно, что Будда говорит о том, что читая книгу, мы должны полагаться не просто на репутацию автора, но скорее на содержание. А разбираясь в содержании, нам следует опираться в первую очередь на предмет обсуждения и смысл, а не на литературный стиль. В отношении предмета обсуждения надо полагаться более на практическое понимание, чем на интеллектуальное. Иными словами, знание Дхармы не должно быть только академическим. Мы должны впитать истинность учения Будды глубинами собственного существа, так, чтобы оно отразилось в нашей жизни.

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Не буду спорить о значении слов. Давно переболел этим. Я просто хотел попытаться прекратить споры.
Важно - не важно, двойственность. Однажды веры не останется, будет лишь знание. Вера есть и эту функцию ума следует использовать с мудростью. Что есть вера без мудрости?
Все цепляются за своё понимание и кто смеет утверждать, что хотя бы у двух спорящих одинаковая совокупность понятий связанных ярлыком "вера".
Священные тексты - это хорошо. Но их тоже все по своему понимают (от способностей). Кто видит как есть на самом деле, когда нет ярлыков? Будда.
Знаю точно, надо стремиться к знанию на личном опыте. :Smilie: 
Просто, когда на форуме спорят относительно значения слов, хочется сказать "Алло, буддисты, вы что про три уровня зависимости не слышали!?"

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Вот что говорит Его Святейшество Далай-лама об этих словах: 
> 
> Будда сказал: «О монахи и мудрецы, не принимайте мои слова на веру только из одного уважения ко мне. Рассмотрите их критически и примите на основании своего собственного понимания». Это замечательное высказывание многозначно. Ясно, что Будда говорит о том, что читая книгу, мы должны полагаться не просто на репутацию автора, но скорее на содержание. А разбираясь в содержании, нам следует опираться в первую очередь на предмет обсуждения и смысл, а не на литературный стиль. В отношении предмета обсуждения надо полагаться более на практическое понимание, чем на интеллектуальное. Иными словами, знание Дхармы не должно быть только академическим. Мы должны впитать истинность учения Будды глубинами собственного существа, так, чтобы оно отразилось в нашей жизни.


Я так понимаю, услышал Учение - критически повертел в голове - проверил на личном опыте. В любом случае лишь проверка на своём опыте приведёт к истине. Иначе на чтении книг и остановимся.)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Верят все без исключения - в какие-то свои идеи. 

Даже атеисты верят...в атеизм :Smilie: . Без этого фактора не может быть деятельности.

Вера в лекарство помогает вылечиться. Но если за лекарство принимается цианистый калий, то все равно, как бы ни верил, что полезно, - можешь умереть.

Важно, чтобы верой не руководило неведенье.

А также вера должна быть в правильный объект, который приведет к нужному результату. Правильный объект выясняется через исследование и анализ.

----------


## Greedy

> Но если за лекарство принимается цианистый калий, то все равно, как бы ни верил, что полезно, - можешь умереть.


Очень сомнительное утверждение.
Я знаю, что я здесь противоречу здравому смыслу, но это тоже самое, что отказаться прыгать в пропасть лишь потому, что есть знание, что такой прыжок ведёт к смерти, но никак не к освобождению. Даже если прыгать говорит тебе учитель, который всей своей жизнью показал лично тебе, что ему можно доверять.




> Важно, чтобы верой не руководило неведенье.


Если вера связана с концептуально описываемый объектом, то это вера связана с неведением.




> А также вера должна быть в правильный объект, который приведет к нужному результату. Правильный объект выясняется через исследование и анализ.


Только "правильный объект" - это не некий "истинный объект", а осознание факта гибкости веры относительно объекта веры.
Исследование и анализ позволяет осознать независимость наличия веры от объекта веры, который, благодаря постоянному исследованию и анализу, постоянно меняется, вплоть до полного растворения в пустоте (в отсутствии каких-либо характеристик, определяющих объект веры). Объект веры растворяется, а состояние восприятия, направленное на исследование этого объекта (как Вы правильно сказали, "без этого фактора не может быть деятельности"), остаётся.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Очень сомнительное утверждение.
> Я знаю, что я здесь противоречу здравому смыслу, но это тоже самое, что отказаться прыгать в пропасть лишь потому, что есть знание, что такой прыжок ведёт к смерти, но никак не к освобождению. Даже если прыгать говорит тебе учитель, который всей своей жизнью показал лично тебе, что ему можно доверять.


Ну, попробуйте :Smilie:  Это вообще потрясающее заявление! :Smilie:  Оно как раз относится к разряду слепой веры в Учителя. Учитель может ошибаться, если он, конечно, не Будда. Но даже Будда не сможет предотвратить Вашу смерть в пропасти, если Вы, конечно, не умеете летать или бегать по отвесной стене. Если умеете - бояться умереть Вы и так не будете.





> Если вера связана с концептуально описываемый объектом, то это вера связана с неведением.


Это тоже шедевр. Вера всегда связана с неведеньем, и является именно концепцией о Пробуждении, потому что нет ПРЯМОГО ЗНАНИЯ.

Вера проявляется на Пути как раз как признак НЕХВАТКИ ВЕДЕНЬЯ. Тоесть, она присутствует, пока есть неведенье.  И она связана с концептуальным объектом вплоть до того, пока сохраняется двойственное восприятие. Когда появляется точное знание, - вера уже не нужна. Будде вера не нужна. У него есть всеведенье.





> Только "правильный объект" - это не некий "истинный объект", а осознание факта гибкости веры относительно объекта веры.


Гибкость веры в отношении объекта - это только иллюзия. Я бы сказала, что на каждый момент реализации, "старая" вера складируется, как уже не отвечающая задачам, потому что появилось ЗНАНИЕ, и возникает новая вера в следующую задачу по реализации. Тоесть, если уже есть определенное умение, оно просто есть.Верь в него - не верь, - это наработанный навык, - данность, характеристика.




> Исследование и анализ позволяет осознать независимость наличия веры от объекта веры, который, благодаря постоянному исследованию и анализу, постоянно меняется, вплоть до полного растворения в пустоте (в отсутствии каких-либо характеристик, определяющих объект веры). Объект веры растворяется, а состояние восприятия, направленное на исследование этого объекта (как Вы правильно сказали, "без этого фактора не может быть деятельности"), остаётся


В пустоте вера не может раствориться :Smilie:  Пустотность явлений означает, что они пусты от самобытия, тоесть, вера всегда относительна и является совокупностью причин и условий.

Вера всегда связана с субьектом и объектом, это стойкая взаимосвязь. Например, у нас у всех, кто искренне следует Пути, есть УВЕРЕННОСТЬ, что Путь ведет к Пробуждению. Но мы все равно рассматриваем нас, путь, и Цель

----------

Alexey Elkin (04.12.2011)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

Путь - есть превращение веры в пробуждение в знание пробуждения. То есть сначала мы верим в пробуждение, а по средством практики вера превращается в знание, т.е. мы становимся пробужденными благодаря личному опыту. 
У Пробужденного не может быть веры во что-то, так как он обладает абсолютным знанием. Вера просто иллюзия ума не обладающего знанием истиной природы вещей. :Smilie: 

Желаю всем меньше времени уделять вере и больше перегонке веры в знание, т.е. практике! :Kiss:  ОМ А РА ПА СА НА ДИ....

----------

Кунсанг (05.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Вера всегда связана с субьектом и объектом, это стойкая взаимосвязь.


Вот здесь и есть наше главное расхождение. Когда Вы говорите о вере, Вы говорите о чём-то омрачённом, что является производным ума, цепляющегося за двойственность.

Когда я говорю о вере, я имею ввиду веру, которая описывается как:



> Согласно тексту Асанги «Абхидхармасамуччая», с комментариями Еше Гьелцэна говорится:
> ...
> Ясная, прозрачная вера – это ясный, прозрачный ум. Это такой подход, который появляется, когда человек прозревает значение таких ценностей как Три Драгоценности (Будда, Учение, Община). Когда человек кладет очищающий воду драгоценный камень в мутную воду, она тотчас становится ясной. И так же, когда зарождается вера этого вида, тогда замутнения ума становятся прозрачными, и в человеке могут возрасти все ценности реального понимания.


И с этих позиций, я веру, связанную с субъектом и объектом, понимаю как недостаток ясности ума (читай веры), что приводит к тому, что она, ясность ума (читать вера), воспринимается двойственным образом.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (04.12.2011)

----------


## Alexey Elkin

> Вот здесь и есть наше главное расхождение. Когда Вы говорите о вере, Вы говорите о чём-то омрачённом, что является производным ума, цепляющегося за двойственность.
> 
> Когда я говорю о вере, я имею ввиду веру, которая описывается как:
> 
> И с этих позиций, я веру, связанную с субъектом и объектом, понимаю как недостаток ясности ума (читай веры), что приводит к тому, что она, ясность ума (читать вера), воспринимается двойственным образом.


Позвольте спросить, а что тогда для вас "знание"?

----------


## Greedy

> Но даже Будда не сможет предотвратить Вашу смерть в пропасти


Наропа, естественно, не боялся прыгать со скалы в пропасть исключительно потому, что Тилопа, который просил его об этом, умел кушать сырую рыбу, щёлкать над костями пальцами и отпускать живую рыбу обратно в водоём.  :Smilie: 
Какая у всезнающего и непревзойдённого знатока Дхармы, каким был великий пандит Наропа, могла быть вера в своего безграмотного учителя?! Он интеллектуально понимал, что с ним ничего плохого не случиться.

----------

Dondhup (04.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Позвольте спросить, а что тогда для вас "знание"?


Под рукой текстов нет, но постараюсь пересказать слова Конгтула в комментариях на сущность Татхагаты Третьего Кармапы.
"Знание", которое знает свойства объекта, как мы обычно это представляем - это производное омрачённого ума, цепляющегося за двойственность. Такое знание является не более чем самсарным проявлением ума.
Если же речь идёт о "всезнании", то можно говорить о, так называемом, "изначальном осознавании, познающим всё по отдельности". Оно, вместе с "изначальным осознаванием равностности" составляет уровень Самбхогакаи. Т.е., "всеведение" лежит за пределами тех проявлений, которые омрачённый ум способен воспринять. Так как омрачённый ум воспринимает уровень Нирманакаи. А на этом уровне "изначальное осознавание" называется всеисполняющим, или "изначальное осознавание действия".

Поэтому "знание", как плод размышлений двойственного ума - это не истинное знание.
"Знание" же, лежащее за рамками двойственного мышления, имеющее своим объектом то, что недоступно для восприятия двойственному мышлению - это истинное знание, знающее истинную реальность такой, какая она есть, без использования каких-либо построений, как-либо описывающих реальность.
Т.е., другими словами, "знание-видение" реальности, которое присутствует при отсутствии какой-либо двойственной мыслительной деятельности.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот здесь и есть наше главное расхождение. Когда Вы говорите о вере, Вы говорите о чём-то омрачённом, что является производным ума, цепляющегося за двойственность.


Я даже скажу больше, - сама мысль о Пробуждении присутствует в двойственном уме. В недвойственном уме - не присутствует, поскольку это и есть пробужденность.

Да, вера - производная ума, который НЕ В СОСТОЯНИИ ПРЕОДОЛЕТЬ ДВОЙСТВЕННОСТЬ, он и не может за нее цепляться, он просто пребывает все время в "подцепленном" состоянии. И именно вера - фактор преодоления двойственного восприятия.

Та вера, которая описывается у Асанги, - это все равно вера при таком качестве ума, как присутствие двойственности. Но, другое дело, чистая вера помогает достичь результатов на Пути. Еще раз повторяю, - Буддам не надо верить, они уже ЗНАЮТ.

А теперь попробуйте проверить, какая у вас вера. Вы считаете свою веру чистой и прозрачной? Если нет - то это лишь концептуальное допущение. В любом случае, вера становится прозрачнее, когда растет понимание пустотности явлений. 

И, потом, давайте разграничим веру(в то, что Три Драгоценности приведут нас к реализации) и уверенность в свойствах ума через причинно-следственную связь достичь высших состояний.




> И с этих позиций, я веру, связанную с субъектом и объектом, понимаю как недостаток ясности ума (читай веры), что приводит к тому, что она, ясность ума (читать вера), воспринимается двойственным образом.


Двойственным образом воспинимаются ВСЕ ЯВЛЕНИЯ, - вплоть до состояния Будды. Можно научиться попеременно видеть относительные явления и помнить о сущности всех явлений, но, опять-таки, это делается попеременно. А задача стоит - проникнуть, увидеть напрямую все явления одновременно с точки зрения двух истин. И даже, если есть какие-то моменты ясности иногда - удержать их надолго не получается. А задача стоит - ПОСТОЯННО.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наропа, естественно, не боялся прыгать со скалы в пропасть исключительно потому, что Тилопа, который просил его об этом, умел кушать сырую рыбу, щёлкать над костями пальцами и отпускать живую рыбу обратно в водоём. 
> Какая у всезнающего и непревзойдённого знатока Дхармы, каким был великий пандит Наропа, могла быть вера в своего безграмотного учителя?! Он интеллектуально понимал, что с ним ничего плохого не случиться.


Да. Это интересные истории. Но мы их вряд ли встретим в собственной жизни. Мы даже гнев свой и аффекты порой преодолеть не можем, - куда нам в пропасти прыгать. А уж про живую рыбу вообще молчу. Тем более, возможно, наш Учитель , когда мы станем как Наропа, нас, возможно Учитель заставит ходить по раскаленным углям или прыгать в огонь. Или начистить тонну картошки. Или бросить БФ.

Говорят, Йоги прошлого умели летать. Но я ни разу не видела летящего Йога. Может, разве только на авиалиниях....

Так что давайте будем поближе к собственной ситуации. Ни яд нам выпить, ни прыгнуть в пропасть наш Учитель нам не предложит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2011)

----------


## Bugotak

Какие споры разгорелись! ))) И некоторые даже не по теме. А я всего лишь спросил что мне почитать на начальном этапе. )

----------

Aion (05.12.2011), Vladiimir (05.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> История про Благую звезду говорит об обратном. История про ученика который лишь исполнял все что говорил Гуру, в ней говорится что он достиг свободы. А не чудес.


 Извините, что я обратила внимание на это только сейчас. Но Ведь ученик же слушал Гуру, который скорее всего давал ему ЗНАНИЯ. А вера была условием, что ученик добросовестно практиковал.  Но его учили, и он учился. А не просто сидел и молил Будду о Пробуждении, дежн не зная, что означает сие мероприятие.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Извините, что я обратила внимание на это только сейчас. Но Ведь ученик же слушал Гуру, который скорее всего давал ему ЗНАНИЯ. А вера была условием, что ученик добросовестно практиковал.  Но его учили, и он учился. А не просто сидел и молил Будду о Пробуждении, дежн не зная, что означает сие мероприятие.


В этой истории про ученика в данном комментарии был главный аспект такой что главное это вера в своего Гуру как в Будду в контексте Ваджраяны. Там такие строки были что он исполнял все поручения своего Гуру в течение 12 лет и достиг освобождения. Больше ничего нет. Главный аспект истории это вера или отсутствие веры. Там говорится что деяния некоторых подлинных Гуру были неприемлемыми с обычной точки зрения, но все те ученики которые продолжали развивать веру и уважение к ним все они достигли свободы. А те ученики у которых вера в результате видения таких деяний терялась, не смогли достичь освобождения.

----------


## Кунсанг

Также в комментарии говорится что если ваша вера непоколебима даже в отношении Гуру, который не является подлинным, а окажется демоном, что если вы в него верите как в настоящего Будду, то для вас это не создаст проблем, потому что в силу этого вас всегда будут в каждой жизни окружать подлинные Гуру. Если так карма сложится что у вас будет вера в подлинного Гуру даже слепая, неподтвержденная, то эта счастливая карма, повезло. А если у вас будет слепая вера в гуру как в Будду, который окажется демоном, то у вас не такая счастливая карма, но все равно в будущем все будет хорошо. Слепая вера здесь допустим такая что я не знаю толком как обЪяснить мою веру в Гуру как в будду, но я верю  что мой Гуру Будда. Конечно если неподлинный Гуру скажет делать что-то что противоречит Дхарме, это опасно, поэтому Его Святейшество говорит что нужно отказаться от совершения такого. Но если это окажется подлинный Гуру, то нет опасности делать все что он скажет. Как Наропа во всем слушался Тилопу. Укради мне эту невесту и он бежал красть.

----------

Gaia (15.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Но его учили, и он учился. А не просто сидел и молил Будду о Пробуждении, дежн не зная, что означает сие мероприятие.


Когда Наропа прошел через 12 больших и 12 малых испытаний, его завесы рассеялись в силу этих испытаний. Когда Тилопа стукнул бамшмаком по голове Наропы у того произошло постижение реальности. Последняя завеса была устранена. И Наропы были отличные знания но именно завесы мешали проявлению мудрости.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Наропа, естественно, не боялся прыгать со скалы в пропасть исключительно потому, что Тилопа, который просил его об этом, умел кушать сырую рыбу, щёлкать над костями пальцами и отпускать живую рыбу обратно в водоём. 
> Какая у всезнающего и непревзойдённого знатока Дхармы, каким был великий пандит Наропа, могла быть вера в своего безграмотного учителя?! Он интеллектуально понимал, что с ним ничего плохого не случиться.


Но Наропа всегда сомневался, то есть не был уверен. Когда он прыгнул в пропасть он подумал, что Тилопа многое умеет и наверно все обойдется и прыгнул. Потом он упал и сломал конечности и лежал испытывая сильные боли. Но ничего подумал он, сейчас придет Тилопа щелкнет пальцами и боль пройдет. Но когда он так подумал Тилопа не пришел. Он пришел гораздо позже на другой день когда Наропа подумал: "Ну все. Тилопа не придет"  :Smilie:  и придя спросил тебе больно? И потом действительно сказав "нет ни боли ни ран", щелкнул пальцами и все прошло. Но после этого Наропа не был уверен так сильно в чем-либо. К тому же безграмотный Тилопа был Буддой и Наропа верил в него как в Будду.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кунсанг, весь это сыр-бор разгорелся из-за отсутствия договоренности о терминах.

Вы утверждали, что вера может быть и без знаний сначала, потом выяснилось, что Вы имели ввиду, что и знания должны быть тоже. И мы на это потратили 5 страниц. Мы же утверждали, что без знаний нет веры, и выяснилось, что вера должна быть тоже, мы с самого начала этого не отрицали.

Не понимаю, откуда возникла такая запутанность. Всем вроде на себе понятно, что у них там внутри, насколько нужна вера и насколько  - знания.

Теперь давайте не будем разводить тут сыр-бор из-за Учителя и сразу разделим Благого Друга, который должен обладать 10 качествами, и Учителя Ваджраяны.

Я не хочу никакой слепой веры в учителей, благих друзей и наставников, - я хочу исследовать их качества, прежде, чем бросаться по их указанию в пропасть. А также отделяю мой взгляд на них, как на будд, от их мирских качеств. Если Учитель при мне будет поступать безнравственно по отношению к кому-то, я должна этому противостоять. Пока он меня не убедит, что это было нужно и что это привело к полезному результату для подводимого.

Что такое безнравственность, - надо разъяснять?


И даже, если передо мной будет сам Будда,тоесть, человек, обладающий всеведеньем, все равно я могу не делать того, что НЕ ПРИНИМАЮ. Задача Учителя, найти искусное средство. Выяснить, насколько он его правильно нашел - покажет мое продвижение, при условии моего усердного сотрудничества в помощи мне.

И считаю, что у меня отличная карма, потому что я имею критический ум.

----------

Dondhup (05.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вера слепая может быть в отсутствие знаний. То есть я верю что Будда есть и он помогает но никак это обЪяснить не могу. Кое на что такая вера опирается конечно. Но разговор был о том что лучше - многие теоретические знания или вера.

----------


## Кунсанг

> И считаю, что у меня отличная карма, потому что я имею критический ум.


А я считаю что моя карма не так хороша. Смотря с чем сравнивать. Если сравнивать с тем кто не встретил Дхарму, то хороша. Если сравнивать с теми кто действительно реализует Дхарму, то это вопрос.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вывод такой что вера является основой всех достижений, но в то же время слепая вера действительно не так хороша. Насчет полагания это вопрос, потому что если обЪект истинный, то слепая вера не несет опасности отступления имхо. А не наше полагание что какой-то обЪект истинный или не истинный.


«…Когда анализируешь бессамостность явлений
И созерцаешь что в анализе постиг
Тогда созреет плод нирваны достиженье
Другой причиной не рождается покой…»
Тот же самый Ламрим Ченмо. Вот видите, что произойдет, если мы начнем что-либо выделять в сравнении с другим и рвать Ламрим на цитаты подтверждая свои предпочтения. Может создастся впечатление, что Ламрим противоречив.
По мне, главное в вере в Будду, вера в то что он Знает, а не в то что он всемогущ, в связи с этим.

----------

Dondhup (05.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Все верно, когда рвут цитаты так и происходит. До таких серьезных достижений как верное концептуальное представление о бессамостности вера является основанием этих достижений. На ней это взращивается как на поле такие достижения. Затем вера заменяется прямым постижением.

----------


## Chikara

> Кунсанг, весь это сыр-бор разгорелся из-за отсутствия договоренности о терминах. И мы на это потратили 5 страниц.


Весь сыр-бор продолжается из-за того, что у всех полные чашки и все льется давно уже через край. Кунсангу не хватает под рукой тяжелого дзэнского посоха :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Все верно, когда рвут цитаты так и происходит. До таких серьезных достижений как верное концептуальное представление о бессамостности вера является основанием этих достижений. На ней это взращивается как на поле такие достижения. Затем вера заменяется прямым постижением.


 :Smilie:  Вера во что?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вера во что?


Допустим вера в чистую землю Амитабхи. Это скрытый обЪект настолько что в него остается только верить. Но когда произойдет само рождение в ней, вера в нее уже не нужна.

----------


## Greedy

> Я не хочу никакой слепой веры в учителей, благих друзей и наставников, - я хочу исследовать их качества, прежде, чем бросаться по их указанию в пропасть. А также отделяю мой взгляд на них, как на будд, от их мирских качеств. Если Учитель при мне будет поступать безнравственно по отношению к кому-то, я должна этому противостоять. Пока он меня не убедит, что это было нужно и что это привело к полезному результату для подводимого.


Пема, а могли бы Вы описать своё же отношению к учителю, но полностью иключив "я хочу", "я должна", "он меня" и подобные фразы, описывающие бытие "я" в Ваших отношениях с Вашим учителем?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Допустим вера в чистую землю Амитабхи. Это скрытый обЪект настолько что в него остается только верить. Но когда произойдет само рождение в ней, вера в нее уже не нужна.


Согласен, если не верить в Чистую землю, то и не попасть. Но у желания попасть в Чистую землю так же есть мотив. Это желание получать Учение напрямую от Будд, и высоко реализованных существ. Но у желания учится тоже есть мотив - желание обрести знание, устранить неведение. Но тогда в основе всего этого - вера в то что Знание возможно и что именно оно освобождает от неведения, вера в то что Будда Знает. Или что? Вам необходимо попасть в Чистую землю, для того что-бы убедится, что именно там наилучшие условия для обретения знания, и всё, но тогда в основе не вера а сомнение.
Кунсанг, я почему то не верю, что вы не знаете что приведенное вами обоснование из Ламрима касается веры в то, что Гуру Будда.  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (05.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, я почему то не верю, что вы не знаете что приведенное вами обоснование из Ламрима касается веры в то, что Гуру Будда.


Нет, это должно быть раздел посвященный теме Гуру, но цитата там из коренного текста который посвящен вере в общем. Также в другой тибетской книге "Даяние высшей Дхармы" когда касается темы веры, идет ссылка на эту же цитату, на этот текст и второй пример в этой книге кроме Легпи Кармы это пример о бизнесмене из Тибета который обманул маму подсунув собачий зуб сказав, что это зуб Будды. В конце этих историй еще говорится что джинлав - благословение не относится ко внешним вещам, а относится больше к собственному уму.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Но у желания попасть в Чистую землю так же есть мотив. Это желание получать Учение напрямую от Будд, и высоко реализованных существ.


Такой мотив касаемый знаний может и отсутствовать. Как у нас бабушки говорят что в Чистой земле нет страданий. Поэтому было бы хорошо там родиться.

----------


## Пилигрим

Но Будда никого не освобождает, освобождение в руках ученика. Ученик должен верить что Будда знает что говорит. Поскольку нам не повезло получать учение напрямую от Будды, нам остается верить что Гуру Будда и в этом восьмеричная польза для нас. Я не улавливаю, что такое Вера вообще, мне кажется что вера в отсутствии того кому верят или в отсутствии того во что верят, объект не достоверный.

----------

Dondhup (05.12.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Такой мотив касаемый знаний может и отсутствовать. Как у нас бабушки говорят что в Чистой земле нет страданий. Поэтому было бы хорошо там родиться.



Обожаю наших Бабушек. Они настолько сильно нас любят, что все время хотят, что-бы нам было полегче, пусть даже и ценой небольшого заблуждения.

----------


## Кунсанг

Вера это видимо когда человек может представлять себе обЪект веры, основываясь на чем-либо, понимать, принимать для себя его какие-то качества и верить в то что этот обЪект ими обладает. Эти обЪекты пока скрыты для нашего познания, до той поры в них приходится верить. Как мы можем прямо доказать существование Чистой земли? У нас нет никаких для этого способностей. Поэтому остается только верить в то что сказал Будда. Легпи Карма находясь прямо возле Будды много лет, будучи монахом, не верил его словам и лишь думал что иногда то что Будда говорит сбывается.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ну оно во первых не тяжкое по помыслу, во вторых, у человека, совершающего одно это неблагое деяние, больше шансов на чистое перерождение, чем у верующего лжеца, или убийцы. Про тяжесть плодов в Ламриме также разъяснено


Отсутствие понимания кармы, и является одной из главных причин совершения всех тяжких деяний. Это как в той истории про монаха и женщину. Когда она попросила его сделать три вещи - заколоть животное или выпить вино или переспать с ней, он решил что выпить вино будет меньшим злом, но опьянев совершил остальные.

----------


## Greedy

Главный мотив Амидаизма - обретение освобождения от страданий путём попадания в Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи.
Цель: освобождение от страдания.
Путь: создание условий для рождения в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи.
Рождение там обретается, благодаря благодаря соответствующим практикам.
Ни о каком способе, каким образом Будда Амитабха будет вести тех, кто рождается в его стране, речи не идёт. Это чистой воды умозрительные заключения. Более того, деятельность Будды не может быть описана концептуальными способами. Т.е. мы вообще ничего не можем сказать о том, каким образом Будда приводит учеников к Просветлению.

Более того, согласно текстам, в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи существа рождаются уже освобождёнными. Так что путь, ведущий к освобождению, - это путь, которым последователи Амидаизма идут в этой жизни.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, а могли бы Вы описать своё же отношению к учителю, но полностью иключив "я хочу", "я должна", "он меня" и подобные фразы, описывающие бытие "я" в Ваших отношениях с Вашим учителем?


Да, в наших отношениях с Учителем, - Я главная по неведенью.  :Smilie: 

Именно МЕНЯ надо приводить в порядок, вот поэтому должна то и это. И хотеть должна избавиться от неведенья, - разве Вы сами не хотите?  

Учитель мне тоже кое-что должен, как последователь Махаяны, - а именно, - уметь научить.И быть мне примером.

 А что это Ваше "Я" так цепляет мое "Я" ? :Smilie:  Можете расслабиться, уж мы с Учителем как-нить разберемся. Уже больше 15 лет общаемся.

----------


## Greedy

> Именно МЕНЯ надо приводить в порядок, вот поэтому должна то и это.


Ок. Раз надо наводить порядок с тем, что существует только лишь номинально, то почему нет?




> И хотеть должна избавиться от неведенья, - разве Вы сами не хотите?


Я - нет. Хотя в этом есть доля лукавства.
Всё дело в том, что неведение - это не что-то, чем я обладаю, а характеристика восприятия, цепляющегося за воспринимаемое.




> А что Ваше "Я" так цепляет мое "Я" ?


Так что ничего подобного "я" сказать о нашей с Вами ситуации не могу. В силу неведения (цепляния к каким-либо аспектам воспринимаемого), мы можем описать происходящее, используя в описании эти аспекты. Но такое описание - не описание реальности, как таковой, а описание того, за какие конкретно аспекты восприятия ум зацепился, воспринимая таковость.

----------


## Шавырин

> Главный мотив Амидаизма - обретение освобождения от страданий путём попадания в Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи.
> Цель: освобождение от страдания.
> Путь: создание условий для рождения в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи.
> Рождение там обретается, благодаря благодаря соответствующим практикам.
> Ни о каком способе, каким образом Будда Амитабха будет вести тех, кто рождается в его стране, речи не идёт. Это чистой воды умозрительные заключения. Более того, деятельность Будды не может быть описана концептуальными способами. Т.е. мы вообще ничего не можем сказать о том, каким образом Будда приводит учеников к Просветлению.
> 
> Более того, согласно текстам, в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи существа рождаются уже освобождёнными. Так что путь, ведущий к освобождению, - это путь, которым последователи Амидаизма идут в этой жизни.


Как я слышал : , для того, что бы попасть в "Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи" достаточно "удержать" в уме его мантру в течении одной ночи.

Это так ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Всё дело в том, что неведение - это не что-то, чем я обладаю, а характеристика восприятия, цепляющегося за воспринимаемое.


Если вы - не Будда, то это то, чем Вы обладаете :Smilie:  Хотя это и отделимо от Вашего ума. :Smilie: 




> Так что ничего подобного "я" сказать о нашей с Вами ситуации не могу. В силу неведения (цепляния к каким-либо аспектам воспринимаемого), мы можем описать происходящее, используя в описании эти аспекты. Но такое описание - не описание реальности, как таковой, а описание того, за какие конкретно аспекты восприятия ум зацепился, воспринимая таковость.


Ну, и не говорите. :Smilie:  

Вы можете описать реальность как таковую? :Smilie:  И разобраться. за что конкретно сейчас цепляется Вашу ум, например, за желание говорить о пустотности? Только не надо питать иллюзий, что хорошо понятны все факторы ума.

У меня совершенно простой подход. Если надо открыть дверь, то надо подобрать ключ. И вот пробую постоянно ключи..... :Smilie:  Разглядев как следует замочную скважину.

У геше Джампы Тинлея :



> В буддизме говорится о трех видах концепций. Первый вид — это просто распознавание объекта. В этом распознавании нет ни неведения, ни понимания пустоты. Не думайте, что все ваши концепции связаны с неведением. Иногда мы смотрим на человека и у нас не возникает о нем никаких суждений, мы просто видим в нем человека. А иногда при виде человека мы думаем: "Какой он красивый!" У нас возникает некая оценка. Вы должны исследовать, в каких ваших концепциях присутствует неведение, а в каких нет. Не зная этого, невозможно познать пустоту. Поразмышляйте над этим. 
> 
> Второй вид концепций — это цепляние за самобытие. Эта концепция — корень сансары, потому что из-за нее возникает привязанность, гнев и другие негативные эмоции. 
> 
> Третий вид концепций — это восприятие объекта с пониманием пустоты. Если вы воспринимаете объект с пониманием пустоты, то какая бы мысль у вас ни возникала в результате этого восприятия, эта мысль не будет сансарической. Когда Будда говорил: "Я сказал", "Я видел" и т.д. — в этом не было неведения, так как это "я" шло через понимание пустоты. Но когда мы говорим "я", то это "я" имеет для нас самобытие. В большинстве случаев мы находимся во власти второго вида концепций. Хотя изредка нас посещает первый вид концепций, когда ум не дает никаких оценок объекту, третий вид концепций — распознание объекта с пониманием пустоты — для нас пока недоступен. По мере слушания, анализа и размышления об услышанном вы будете приходить ко все большему пониманию... Сразу все понять невозможно...


Я не поняла, что конкретны Вы мне хотели сказать :Smilie:  не люблю беспредментно расссуждать о пустотности явлений.

----------


## Greedy

> Как я слышал : , для того, что бы попасть в "Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи" достаточно "удержать" в уме его мантру в течении одной ночи.
> 
> Это так ?


Вообще, да. Но под "в течении одной ночи" означает, в том числе, и во время сна.
Если мы возьмём учение о промежуточных состояниях (бардо), то там всё очень хорошо описано, как это работает. Весь вопрос в том, является ли наша осознанность настолько развитой, что мы можем и во сне продолжать осознано заниматься практикой Дхармы? Не просто понять, что спишь, но и вспомнить, что практика Дхармы - это основное занятие в жизни, и начать выполнять определённые практики.
Так что если осознанность такова, что мы можем, не препятствуя сну, провести ночь с мантрой Аматабхи в уме, то у нас есть все условия, чтобы во время умирания обрести рождение в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи.

----------

Шавырин (06.12.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Спасибо ,Greedy .

Возможно в тему : "haribda: А вот объясни мне, нахрена человеку осознанные сновидения? Что за желание все контролировать?
antly_ulvang: Правильно! Пусть 90% начнут практиковать хотя бы осознанное бодрствование!"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2011)

----------


## Greedy

> Если вы - не Будда, то это то, чем Вы обладаете Хотя это и отделимо от Вашего ума.


Цепляние к воспринимаемому (неведение) - это не что-то, что отделимо от ума. Это одна из характеристик ума.
Но когда ум цепляется за самобытие (корень самсары), т.е. приписывает восприятию некие жёсткие свойства, то это приписывание неизменных характеристик восприятию и создаёт самсару - когда спонтанная безграничная активность ума воспринимается исключительно в этих установленных рамках. В нашем случае это пять скандх.




> У геше Джампы Тинлея :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Первый вид — это просто распознавание объекта. В этом распознавании нет ни неведения, ни понимания пустоты. Не думайте, что все ваши концепции связаны с неведением. Иногда мы смотрим на человека и у нас не возникает о нем никаких суждений, *мы просто видим в нем человека*.


К сожалению, здесь есть очень серьёзная неточность.
Когда мы просто видим человека, у нашем уме есть концепция, что перед нами человек, а не слон, например.
Но работать с этим уровнем концепции мы не можем, так как от этот тонкий уровень неведения устраняют бодхисаттвы чистых уровней, постигая зависимую природу и подобных проявлений ума.
Данная тема очень хорошо разбирается в Мадхъямаке.
Но для обычного существа - всё это является, по большей части, практически неприменимым знанием. Потому что сначала необходимо устранить более грубые концепции, связанные с эмоциональным восприятием.

----------


## Кунсанг

> К сожалению, здесь есть очень серьёзная неточность.
> Когда мы просто видим человека, у нашем уме есть концепция, что перед нами человек, а не слон, например.


Когда мы видим человека в перый момент первичное сознание просто воспринимает его, никаких оценок нет. Затем очень быстро вторичное сознание высносит суждение, приятный, неприятный и т.д. Этот момент незаметен и очень быстр. Как запах который мы ощущаем, в первый момент первичное сознание просто воспринимает его, во второй момент вторичное сознание выносит суждение о запахе. Здесь нет никакой серьезной неточности.

----------


## Dondhup

> Как я слышал : , для того, что бы попасть в "Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи" достаточно "удержать" в уме его мантру в течении одной ночи.
> 
> Это так ?


Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян кьенц говорил что для достижения Чистой земли необходимо
1) практика нравственности
2) связь с соответствующим Буддой, вера в него 
3) И практика пхова

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2011), Шавырин (06.12.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ни о каком способе, каким образом Будда Амитабха будет вести тех, кто рождается в его стране, речи не идёт. Это чистой воды умозрительные заключения. Более того, деятельность Будды не может быть описана концептуальными способами. Т.е. мы вообще ничего не можем сказать о том, каким образом Будда приводит учеников к Просветлению.


 Все подробно описано, что будет с 9-ю разными типами существ. Вот про одни из типов - "В присутствии тех Будд он будет практиковать различные виды сосредоточения, обретёт терпимость ко всему, что может возникнуть и получит предсказания о своей судьбе. Таковы те, кто будет рождён в средней форме высшей ступени.","Он пересечёт множество миров, чтобы сделать подношения всем Буддам десяти направлений и в течение трёх малых кальп будет слушать от них наставления в Дхарме. Он обретёт знание сотен разрядов явлений и утвердится в первой "Радостной" ступени бодхисаттвы. " Даже высшие из высшего разряда будут - "После этого практикующий будет служить всем Буддам десяти направлений. " С 6-ю типами из среднего и низшего разряда все еще печальней.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян кьенц говорил что для достижения Чистой земли необходимо
> 1) практика нравственности
> 2) связь с соответствующим Буддой, вера в него 
> 3) И практика пхова


Насколько я понимаю, практику нравственности в буддизме Чистой Земли никто не отменял. Связь с Буддой Амитабхой и сильная вера в него как раз и достигается постоянной рецитацией «Намо Амитабхая Буддхая» на протяжении всей жизни.
Возможно, в амидаизме нет работы с чакрами и каналами и соответственно, пховы, но не исключаю, что есть практики, которые это компенсируют.




> Как я слышал : , для того, что бы попасть в "Чистую Землю Будды Амитабхи" достаточно "удержать" в уме его мантру в течении одной ночи.
> 
> Это так ?


Вполне возможно. На мой взгляд, это же уровень сверхспособностей — непрерывно удерживать в уме мантру в течение одной ночи (т.е. восьми часов, я так понимаю?). В тибетской традиции говорится, что для освобождения в бардо достаточно находиться в созерцании ясного света время, за которое, если взмахнуть руками, рукава чупы (у традиционной тибетской шубы очень длинные рукава) взлетят в воздух и опустятся, т.е. секунд шесть.

----------

Кунсанг (06.12.2011), Шавырин (06.12.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

> На мой взгляд, это же уровень сверхспособностей — непрерывно удерживать в уме мантру в течение одной ночи (т.е. восьми часов, я так понимаю?).


Исаак Сирин упоминает, что как-то он погрузился в молитвенное сосредоточение днем и был "разбужен" греющими лучами утреннего солнца. Не знаю, насколько тут параллели можно проводить, конечно, но так, к слову)

----------

Аминадав (25.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Исаак Сирин упоминает, что как-то он погрузился в молитвенное сосредоточение днем и был "разбужен" греющими лучами утреннего солнца. Не знаю, насколько тут параллели можно проводить, конечно, но так, к слову)


Дык Исаак Сирин был вполне себе православный махасиддха.

----------

Wyrd (06.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян кьенц говорил что для достижения Чистой земли необходимо
> 1) практика нравственности
> 2) связь с соответствующим Буддой, вера в него 
> 3) И практика пхова


Еще говорится про пять сил позволяющих обрести рождение в чистой земле. Также Гуру-йога в момент смерти считается очень сильной практикой пховы. Богдо-гэгээн говорил что Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы если будет находиться во время умирания возле головы то умирающий получит рождение в чистой земле. Потом когда про это про Ламрим у головы умирающего спрашивали то если пять сил у человека развиты, тогда Ламрим возле головы заменит практику пховы наверняка был ответ. Одна из сил - это накопление добродетелей. 2 - очищение недобродетелей. 3 - устремленность к рождению в чистой земле. Остальное не помню к сожалению.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Геше-лхарамба Чжамьян кьенц говорил что для достижения Чистой земли необходимо
> 1) практика нравственности
> 2) связь с соответствующим Буддой, вера в него 
> 3) И практика пхова


Dondup, если есть связь с Геше ла, спросите пожалуйста какова мотивация этих трех?

----------


## Greedy

> Когда мы видим человека в перый момент первичное сознание просто воспринимает его, никаких оценок нет. Затем очень быстро вторичное сознание высносит суждение, приятный, неприятный и т.д.


Мы говорим о связи между скандхами. Сначала в уме возникает "рупа", что можно обозначить как появление двойственности: воспринимающий и объект восприятия. Потому этот объект восприятия "ощущается" (ведана). Эти ощущения делятся на три большие группы: приятные, неприятные, нейтральные.

Если говорить с позиции очищенных скандх (деятельность ума, не цепляющегося к проявлениям), то "ведана" является "сосредоточенностью", запредельной подобному восприятию ощущений.
А "рупа" становится "нравственностью", запредельность объектов восприятия каким-либо двойственным проявлениям. С позиции тела - это тело Будды, украшенное всеми признаками, безграничная речь, действия. С позиции пространства - чистые земли.

Запредельность "рупы" - это то, что окончательно постигается бодхисаттвами чистых уровней. И точно так же, как мы, медитируя, постигаем зависимую природу собственных эмоций (они у нас возникают в силу соответствующих условий) - видим истинные условия, которые вызывают у нас эмоциональную реакцию.
Так и с "видением человека" точно такая же история. Мы видим именно человека, точно также, в силу соответствующих условий. И увидев истинные условия, которые приводят к тем видениям, которые у нас есть, мы освобождаемся от цепляния за эти видения.




> Все подробно описано, что будет с 9-ю разными типами существ.


В Сутре созерцания Амитаюса, конечно же, Чистая Земля, со всем, что в ней происходит, подробно описано.
Но это никак не затрагивает мотивационную составляющую Амидаизма. В Чистой Земле существа рождаюсь освобождёнными, и там, по руководством Будды, достигают окончательного, непревзойдённого пробуждения. Уровень родившихся там - это уровень "невозвращающихся". Заслуги, приводящие к этому уровню, обретаются в этой жизни. Поэтому Амидаизм не так прост, как кажется.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondup, если есть связь с Геше ла, спросите пожалуйста какова мотивация этих трех?


Он к сожалению уже ушел.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Цепляние к воспринимаемому (неведение) - это не что-то, что отделимо от ума. Это одна из характеристик ума.


 Да, именно отделимо. Или пресекаемо. Или исчезаемо. Этой характеристики, - неведенья, нет в уме Пробужденного. В этом смысле неведенье можно искоренить полностью и не иметь его в потоке сознания. 
К сожалению, здесь есть очень серьёзная неточность.



> Когда мы просто видим человека, у нашем уме есть концепция, что перед нами человек, а не слон, например.
> Но работать с этим уровнем концепции мы не можем, так как от этот тонкий уровень неведения устраняют бодхисаттвы чистых уровней, постигая зависимую природу и подобных проявлений ума.
> Данная тема очень хорошо разбирается в Мадхъямаке.
> Но для обычного существа - всё это является, по большей части, практически неприменимым знанием. Потому что сначала необходимо устранить более грубые концепции, связанные с эмоциональным восприятием.


Будды тоже видят в людях людей, а в слонах, - слонов, и задача у нас стоит не в том, чтобы не видеть относительный объект таким, какой он есть, а чтобы видеть его без оценки и привязанности. Постигая напрямую его характеристики.

----------


## Greedy

> Да, именно отделимо. Или пресекаемо. Или исчезаемо. Этой характеристики, - неведенья, нет в уме Пробужденного.


Когда Вы говорите, что чего-то нет, но оно сейчас воспринимается, то для это звучит так, как будто эта характеристика обладает своим самобытием. И мы должны её уничтожить, удалить из ума.
В то время как в Мадхъямаке говорится, что на относительном уровне мы не имеем возможности говорить, что что-то существует само по себе. Что-то существует исключительно как соединение чего-то другого. Это другое - это причины и условия для возникновения первого.
Т.е. Будда не свободен от неведения в том смысле, что неведения у него больше нет. Оно есть, но он видит истинные причины и условия, соединение которых и называется неведением. Благодаря этому видению, он не находится во власти неведения, а видит его со стороны, как и всё остальное, что появляется в уме.




> Будды тоже видят в людях людей, а в слонах, - слонов, и задача у нас стоит не в том, чтобы не видеть относительный объект таким, какой он есть, а чтобы видеть его без оценки и привязанности. *Постигая напрямую его характеристики*.


Опять же. Если мы говорим, что человек - это человек исключительно потому что он обладает *самостоятельными характеристиками*, которые и делают его человеком - то мы говорим о самобытие, как минимум этих характеристик.
В то время как в Учении говорится, что на относительном уровне все проявления существуют во взаимозависимости. Т.е. каждая характеристика, которая делает видимое человеком или слоном, точно также не самостоятельна, а пуста от всего, что мы в ней видим, и является следствием причин и условий.

Будда, несомненно видит тоже самое. Но он, помимо человека или слона, видит и причины и условия, из-за которых видимое - это человек или слон.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Грииди. 



> Т.е. Будда не свободен от неведения в том смысле, что неведения у него больше нет. Оно есть, но он видит истинные причины и условия, соединение которых и называется неведением. Благодаря этому видению, он не находится во власти неведения, а видит его со стороны, как и всё остальное, что появляется в уме.


Ознакомьтесь лучше с характеристиками ума Пробужденного. То, на что он обращает взгляд, постигает во всех возможных проявлениях. Неведенья в его потоке ума просто нет. Либо веденье, либо неведенье. Если Будда, - то ВСЕведенье :Smilie: 

Спорить больше не буду. В Мадхъямике и в пустотности рублю мало :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Ознакомьтесь лучше с характеристиками ума Пробужденного.


Очень подробно изучал и продолжаю изучать Махаяна-Уттаратантра-шастру.




> Неведенья в его потоке ума просто нет. Либо веденье, либо неведенье. Если Будда, - то ВСЕведенье


Дело не в том, каким названием мы это называем, а в том, чем по сути это является.

Возьмём, к примеру, какой-нибудь бытовой пример.
Стол состоит из частей. Ножек и столешницы. Мы можем говорить, что это стол. А можем говорить, что это объединение ножек и столешницы.
Но буддизме исследуется не то, из чего состоит воспринимаемый мир, а из чего состоит сам процесс восприятия.

Например, есть у Вас есть кто-то, кого Вы терпеть не можете. Вы его встречаете и это вызывает в Вас сильные негативные эмоции, ненависть, неприязнь.
С позиции "Ума" говорится, что _спонтанная активность ума_ Вами воспринимается в данный момент как *ненависть*.

Но вот Вы решили разобраться со своим восприятием этого человека. Вы исследуете свою неприязнь к нему, и обнаруживаете, что Ваша ненависть к нему состоит из несогласия с его вызывающим, надменным, бесцеремонные поведением по отношению к Вам. И если у Вас получается удерживать в уме этот уровень различения, то в следующий раз, когда Вы его встретите, Вы будете испытывать не ненависть, а презрение за его манеру себя вести.
С позиции "Ума" говориться, что теперь *спонтанная активность ума* Вами воспринимается как *презрение к его бесцеремонному поведению*.

Испытываете ли Вы теперь "ненависть"? Безусловно, нет, не испытываете.
Но исчезла ли эта "ненависть" из Вашего ума?  Определённо, нет, не исчезла. Раньше в ситуации встречи с этим человеком Ваша спонтанная активность ума, в силу определённых причин рассматривалась Вами как чувство ненависти. Теперь, в силу зарождения различающей мудрости, эта ненависть (которая является спонтанной активностью ума) трансформировалась в нечто более комплексное, в презрение к определённой модели поведения.

И если мы продолжит подобное исследование, мы дойдём до уровня, когда силы различающей мудрости будет достаточно, чтобы воспринимать "я" как составное явление.
Исчезнет ли в этом случае неведение? Безусловно, да. Но не в том смысле, что его больше нет. Теперь оно силой различающей мудрости будет трансформировано в видение реальности, как она есть. В прямое видение спонтанной активности Ума во всех её проявлениях, которая раньше воспринималась исключительно как проявления двойственности, и называлось "неведением".




> В Мадхъямике и в пустотности рублю мало


Зря Вы так. Немного углубить понимание никогда не вредно.
Тем более речь идёт не о каком-то академическом изучении, а о том, чтобы к словам "неведение", "всеведение" и другим добавить немного различающего смысла. Т.е. помимо фразы: "У обычных существ - неведение, а у Будды - всеведение", ответить ещё и на вопрос, чем конкретно неведение и всеведение схожи и чем различаются.

----------

Neroli (08.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, тогда судя по всему, буддой можно немножечко стать, а немножечко не стать :Smilie: 

Вы изучаете соответствующую шастру, а я Абхисамая аламкару. Где говорится, что качества пробужденного ума нельзя утратить, и неведенье в нем полностью отсутствует.

Неведенье и всеведенье конкретно различаются. Как знание и незнание. Эмоции тут не причем, - они, - производные искаженного восприятия, спровоцированного неведеньем. Если конкретно знаешь, проникаешь в суть явления, то не знать уже не можешь. Впрочем, и различающая мудрость, как мне качжется, уже не нужна. Раз есть спонтанное прямое восприятие.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну, тогда судя по всему, буддой можно немножечко стать, а немножечко не стать


Каким образом?
Не могли бы Вы привести логическую цепочку, которая привела Вас к этому выводу из моих слов?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тем более речь идёт не о каком-то академическом изучении, а о том, чтобы к словам "неведение", "всеведение" и другим добавить немного различающего смысла. Т.е. помимо фразы: "У обычных существ - неведение, а у Будды - всеведение", ответить ещё и на вопрос, чем конкретно неведение и всеведение схожи и чем различаются.


А какой различающий смысл, когда мы в принципе из неведенья не можем знать, что такое всеведенье? Мы можем различать только неведенье, да и то не всегда.

Приведите мне конкретный источник, в котором говорится, что неведенье и всеведенье схожи.

Это два абсолютно противоположных качества, и второе полностью искореняет первое. Ничем они не схожи, хотя имеют как базу поток сознания.

Мне кажется, К Махамудре еще надо правильно подойти.

----------


## Greedy

> Это два абсолютно противоположных качества, и второе полностью искореняет первое. Ничем они не схожи, хотя имеют как базу поток сознания.


Так, всё-таки, абсолютно противоположенные или являются разными аспектами потока сознания?

Когда мы мёрзнем - это неведение. Мы не ведаем истинных причин, которые привели к тому, что мы испытываем холод как мучение. Причины и условия, почему мы испытываем холод понятны любому человеку, учившемуся в школе. А вот почему холод испытывается как мучение - практически никто не ведает.

Когда мы не мерзнем на морозе - это тоже неведение. Мы не ведаем истинных причин, из-за которых мы не испытываем холод как мучение.

Иными словами в нашем опыте мы не сможем найти ничего, что являлось бы выражением всеведения.
Любое противопоставление чего-то, что понимается как неведение, тоже является неведением.
Всеведение - это не противопоставление неведению.  Хотя там где всеведение, неведения нет. Но эта формулировка работает только тогда, когда ни в одно из этих слов не вложено никакого интеллектуального понимания. Мы не определяем ни всеведения, ни неведения. И в этом случае мы можем говорить, что всеведение противопоставлено неведению.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, не противопоставление неведенью. Всеведенье полностью ЗАМЕНЯЕТ неведенье. Внеконцептуально. 
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim20.html




> Достоинства Мудрости
> [Будда] беспрепятственно воспринимает [взором] Мудрости сущность и все явления сферы познания - будто [прозрачный плод] филланта, положенный на ладонь. Поэтому Мудрость Муни охватывает всю сферу познания; другие же своей узкой познавательной способностью не охватывают обширной сферы познания.


Теперь объясните мне, какое там к него неведенье в потоке сознания. Я не говорю, как это там у нас. Говорю, как это там у Будд. Согласно классическим описаниям.
Когда есть свет, становится светло, и темноты нет. Только не надо длинных рассуждений по поводу что есть свет. 




> Иными словами в нашем опыте мы не сможем найти ничего, что являлось бы выражением всеведения.
> Любое противопоставление чего-то, что понимается как неведение, тоже является неведением.


 Тогда, простите, зачем мы вообще стремимся к Пробуждению, если только гипотетически предполагаем такую возможность? Это тоже проявление неведенья?

Мы постепенно идем от веры к знаниям. Там, где есть четкие знания, уже нет неведенья.

Будды, кстати, на морозе тоже мерзнут.

----------


## Dondhup

"Будды, кстати, на морозе тоже мерзнут. "
Н'агпа из Индии Падма Сангье жил в ретрите в горах без еды и естественно без отопления. Не замерз  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Wyrd

У него было внутреннее отопление, не считается!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Раз отапливался, значит, холод чувствовал. :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> "Будды, кстати, на морозе тоже мерзнут. "
> Н'агпа из Индии Падма Сангье жил в ретрите в горах без еды и естественно без отопления. Не замерз


Падма Сангье или Патамба Сангье?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Падма Сангье или Патамба Сангье?


Должно быть, Падампа Сангье  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Еще говорится про пять сил позволяющих обрести рождение в чистой земле. Также Гуру-йога в момент смерти считается очень сильной практикой пховы. Богдо-гэгээн говорил что Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы если будет находиться во время умирания возле головы то умирающий получит рождение в чистой земле. Потом когда про это про Ламрим у головы умирающего спрашивали то если пять сил у человека развиты, тогда Ламрим возле головы заменит практику пховы наверняка был ответ. Одна из сил - это накопление добродетелей. 2 - очищение недобродетелей. 3 - устремленность к рождению в чистой земле. Остальное не помню к сожалению.


см. "Отвагу Прозрения".

Сила решимости
Сила постижения
Сила благотворных зерен
Сила отталкивания
Сила устремленности

Эти пять сил нужно применять по жизни и с их помощью можно перенести сознание в момент смерти - такая практика пхова уровня сутры.

----------

Кунсанг (27.12.2011)

----------

